# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Lentoliikenteen tulevaisuudennäkymät

## petteri

> Lentämistä on todellakin vähennettävä. Väittäisin että n. 30 vuoden päästä viimeistään lentoliikenteen määrä (varsinkin Euroopan sisäisillä reiteillä) on romahtanut. Tämän valistuneen olettamuksen perusteella Hki-Vantaan laajennuksilta, ja sitä kautta Viinikkalan aseman rakentamiselta, ja sitä kautta yhdeltä merkittävältä tälläkin foorumilla käytetyltä kehäradan rakentamista puoltavalta perustelulta putoaa pohja pois.


Minä en usko, että lentäminen vähenee 30 vuoden aikana. Lentoliikenteessä maaöljy on vaikeinta korvata, mutta henkilöautot siirtynevät merkittävästi sähkön käyttöön seuraavan 30 vuoden aikana kun öljyn hinta nousee yhä. Näin ollen maaöljyä riittänee lentoliikenteeseen ja sen kasvuun seuraavat 50 vuotta. Jos öljyn hinta kymmenkertaistuu, se nostaa lentojen hinnat ehkä suunnilleen tuplaksi kun uudet koneet kuluttavat vähemmän polttoainetta. 

Ihmiskunta polttanee taivaalle lähes kaikki fossiiliset polttoaineet seuraavan 100-200 vuoden aikana. Nykyisellä trendillä kivihiiltä, maakaasua ja öljykiveä riittänee sähköntuotantoon ja liikenteeseen vielä noin sadaksi vuodeksi.

Länsimaissa tullee hyvin nopeasti myös uusi ydinvoimabuumi, kun sähköautot tarvitsevat energiaa. Voin kuvitella skenaarion, että Suomessa on 20 vuoden kuluttua valmiina 8 ydinvoimalaa (nyt 4 toiminnassa, 1 rakenteilla ja kolme hankesuunnittelussa) ja rakenteilla 4 lisää.

----------


## Nrg

> Lentämistä olisi muutenkin vähennettävä, niin lentoaseman kautta radan vetäminen olisi hukkaanheitettyä rahaa pitkällä tähtäimellä. Kehärata sentään hoitaa myös Itä-Vantaan ja Länsi-Vantaan yhdistämisen nopealla liikenneyhteydellä ja tarjoaa samalla vaihdottomat yhteydet Helsingin keskustaan sekä liikenneyhteydet uusiin lähiöihin. Kun lentäminen radikaalisti vähenee, se ei jää missään tapauksessa turhaksi, kuten pelkästään lentoasemaa varten rakennettu kaukoliikenteen rata jäisi.


Lentämisen vähetessä sehän tarkoittaisi juuri sitä, kuten sanoit, että lennot lyhyemmillä reiteillä vähenevät, enemmän tai vähemmän. Itse pitäisin kaukojunarataa lentokentän kautta sikäli merkittävänä, että se voisi vähentää "turhia" kotimaan liityntälentoja, ja siirtää Hki-Vantaan kautta pitkää matkaa tekevät pikkulennoilta muualta Suomesta raiteille.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minä en usko, että lentäminen vähenee 30 vuoden aikana. Lentoliikenteessä maaöljy on vaikeinta korvata, mutta henkilöautot siirtynevät merkittävästi sähkön käyttöön seuraavan 30 vuoden aikana kun öljyn hinta nousee yhä. Näin ollen maaöljyä riittänee lentoliikenteeseen ja sen kasvuun seuraavat 50 vuotta. Jos öljyn hinta kymmenkertaistuu, se nostaa lentojen hinnat ehkä suunnilleen tuplaksi kun uudet koneet kuluttavat vähemmän polttoainetta.


Entäpä kysynnän hintajousto?

Jos nyt pääsen New Yorkiin n. 400 :lla talviaikaan, niin matkustanko jos joudun maksamaan 800 ? Enpä usko. Ja kun kesäaikaan lento olisi nyt 800 , niin sitten oltaisiin 1600 :ssa. Ehkä joku varakas vielä matkustelisi ja työmatkoillakin saatettaisiin käydä, mutta meikäläisellä menisi kipukynnys rikki jo noissa luvuissa. Tai sitten kyse olisi jostain "kerran elämässä" -tyyppisestä elämysmatkasta, jota varten säästettäisiin pitkään.

Jos lippuhinnat tuplaantuvat, en näe miten lentäminen voi ainakaan kasvaa seuraavan 30 vuoden aikana. Veikkaan, että se vähenee kohtuullisen runsaasti, vaikka käyttöön tulisi tehokkaampia konetyyppejä.

Liikematkustukseen hinnat kyllä purevat myös, vaikkakin eri mekanismilla. Jos yritys vain pystyy korvaamaan matkustusta videokonferensseilla tai muilla virtuaalityön muodoilla, niin se on paljon kustannustehokkaampaa. Suora säästö lippujen hinnoissa on vain osa kokonaissäästöstä. Lisäksi säästetään aikaa kun ei tarvitse parin tunnin tai yhden päivän palaverin vuoksi istua koneessa, kentällä, taksissa jne. 1-2 päivää tyhjän panttina. Samassa ajassa hoitaisi helposti monta muutakin palaveria vaikkapa täysin eri puolella palloa olevien ihmisten kanssa. Kustannustehokkuus näkyy suoraan yhtiön tuloksessa, joten vastuullisesti ja järkevästi omistajiaan kohtaan toimiva yhtiö ei tieten tahtoen pakkaa henkilökuntaansa lentokoneeseen maata kiertävälle radalle, jos se on mitenkään vältettävissä edes kohtalaisella substituutilla.




> Ihmiskunta polttanee taivaalle lähes kaikki fossiiliset polttoaineet seuraavan 100-200 vuoden aikana. Nykyisellä trendillä kivihiiltä, maakaasua ja öljykiveä riittänee sähköntuotantoon ja liikenteeseen vielä noin sadaksi vuodeksi.


Tosin onko tämä nyt sitten vastuullista politiikkaa, että käytetään tietyt luonnonvarat kokonaan loppuun tulevien sukupolvien puolesta? Niille voi periaatteessa joskus tulevaisuudessa löytyä arvokkaampaa käyttöä.

Lisäksi polttoaineen riittävyys ei ole ainoa ongelma. Jos kasvihuonekaasuja aiotaan vähentää niin, että kasvihuoneilmiö ei mahdollisesti tee planeettaa huomattavasti epämiellyttävämmäksi paikaksi asua, pitää myös lentämisen päästöjä leikata huomattavan rankasti. Eräs vastikään lukemani kirja esitti kysymyksen onko moraalisesti tärkeämpää jatkaa nykyistä massalentämistä vai hillitä kasvihuonekaasupäästöjä siten, että elinolot trooppisissa köyhissä maissa säilyvät edes jotenkin kohtuullisina. 

Yksilötasolla edullinen ja tiheähkö matkailu on tietysti miellyttävää, ja jos sen on saanut kokea, sitä tulee ikävä. Kestävän kehityksen kannalta olisi kuitenkin järkevämpää kehittää kaikkia muita liikennemuotoja, ennen kaikkea raideliikennettä, korvaamaan mahdollisimman suuri osa lentoliikenteestä, ja käyttää lentämistä vain niihin tarpeisiin, jotka ovat välttämättömiä ja joille ei ole substituuttia. Voi olla että joskus tulisi sittenkin vielä lennettyä, mutta paljon harvemmin kuin nykyään, ja yhteiskunnassa olisi entistä suurempi osa niitä, joilla ei olisi siihen varaa.

En kuitenkaan ole ekofundamentalisti tai pessimisti. Uskon, että ulkomailla voidaan edelleen lomailla, vaikkapa matkustamalla nopealla makuujunalla Eurooppaan. Samalla päästään tutustumaan vieraisiin kulttuureihin ja saamaan vaikutteita. Toisaalta kehittyneillä tietoliikenneyhteyksillä saadaan maapallo verkotettua siten, että vieraat mantereetkin ovat edelleen lähellä, vaikka sinne ei käytännössä pääsisikään matkustamaan yhtä helposti kuin nykyään.




> Länsimaissa tullee hyvin nopeasti myös uusi ydinvoimabuumi, kun sähköautot tarvitsevat energiaa. Voin kuvitella skenaarion, että Suomessa on 20 vuoden kuluttua valmiina 8 ydinvoimalaa (nyt 4 toiminnassa, 1 rakenteilla ja kolme hankesuunnittelussa) ja rakenteilla 4 lisää.


Tämä kyllä todennäköisesti pitää paikkansa. Jos pitäisi valita nykyisen polttomoottoriauton tai sähköauton väliltä, ostaisin ilman muuta sähköauton. Tosin se ei ole tehokkain tai yleispätevin ratkaisu energian ja liikenteen tuleviin haasteisiin. Kaikkein parasta olisi kehittää joukkoliikennettä, erityisesti raide-sellaista, entistä palvelevampaan suuntaan, sekä kaavoittaa järkevästi, jotta yhä suurempi osa väestöstä voisi elää täysipainoista ja vapaata elämää, myös ilman auton tuomaa vapaudentunnetta.

Kieltämällä tai rajoittamalla ei saada mitään hyvää aikaiseksi vaan joukkoliikenteestä pitää tehdä nimenomaan houkuttelevampaa kuin oman auton käyttö. Sellainen maailma ei olisi vain ympäristöystävällisempi vaan myös aidosti miellyttävämpi paikka asua.




> Lentämisen vähetessä sehän tarkoittaisi juuri sitä, kuten sanoit, että lennot lyhyemmillä reiteillä vähenevät, enemmän tai vähemmän. Itse pitäisin kaukojunarataa lentokentän kautta sikäli merkittävänä, että se voisi vähentää "turhia" kotimaan liityntälentoja, ja siirtää Hki-Vantaan kautta pitkää matkaa tekevät pikkulennoilta muualta Suomesta raiteille.


Juuri näin. Jos väitetään, että lentoliikenteen merkitys vähenee (tai sen täytyy vähetä), ei ole järkeä hankaloittaa lentoasemalle pääsyä junalla, koska tuo on varmin tapa ylläpitää ympäristön kannalta epätoivottavaa syöttöliikennettä. Tai sitten kun lennot kuitenkin loppuvat, eristää muut osat maasta lentoliikenteen piiristä.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

En kehota pidättämään hengitystä odotellessanne lentoliikenteen loppumista. Esimerkiksi Qatar Airways aikoo tulevaisuudessa lentää maakaasusta tehdyllä GTL:llä, ja maakaasua riittänee vuosisadoiksi. Jos maakaasun hinta alkaa jossain vaiheessa nousta, metaania saadaan hurumykky myös kaatopaikoilta ja maataloudesta; bioetanolienkin valmistusteknologiat kehittyvät, jolloin lentopolttoainetta voidaan tehdä vaikkapa selluloosasta tai levästä.

Kuten joku sanoikin, kymmenen vuoden sisällä monet meistä ajelevat jo sähköautoilla, ja kahdenkymmenen vuoden kuluttua kaikki. Sähkön hinta jatkaa vuosisadan kestänyttä laskuaan, eikä vähiten siksi, että aurinkosähköstä tulee kilpailukykyistä hiilisähkön kanssa - itse asiassa, tämä niin sanottu grid parity on jo saavutettu, ainoana ongelmana on valmistuskapasiteetin puute. Listaamaton Nanosolar, joka kaiketi on jo tähän päässyt, on myynyt tuotantonsa jo pariksi vuodeksi eteenpäin; listattu First Solar on lähellä, minkä vuoksi sen markkina-arvo onkin suunnilleen saman verran kuin GM:n ja Fordin yhteensä. Pointti tässä lienee, että sähkö on tulevaisuudessa halpaa ja yhä halvempaa.

Tämä ei tietysti tarkoita sitä, ettei lentokentälle kannattaisi rakentaa raideyhteyttä, päin vastoin - lentoliikenteeseen ja sen infraan kannattaa investoida. Itse lämpenen kyllä marjarataa enemmän luotijunayhteydestä Helsinki-Vantaalle, semminkin kuin se palvelisi ei vain Turkua, Tamperetta ja Pietaria, vaan myös Tallinnaa ja Riikaa, kun Tallinnantunneli joskus valmistuu. Näkisin tosin ko. ratojen täydentävän toisiaan paremminkin kuin sulkevan toisensa pois; marjaradan taustalla lienee yhdyskuntarakenteen tiivistämiseen liittyviä intressejä, joita tietenkin pidän järkeenkäypinä ja suotavina.

----------


## Jussi

> Länsimaissa tullee hyvin nopeasti myös uusi ydinvoimabuumi, kun sähköautot tarvitsevat energiaa. Voin kuvitella skenaarion, että Suomessa on 20 vuoden kuluttua valmiina 8 ydinvoimalaa (nyt 4 toiminnassa, 1 rakenteilla ja kolme hankesuunnittelussa) ja rakenteilla 4 lisää.


Kannattaa muistaa että myös maapallon uraanivarat ovat rajalliset. On esitetty mm. arvioita, että jos fossiiliset polttoaineet haluttaisiin korvata ydinvoimalla, uraani loppuisi ennen kuin kaikki tähän vaadittavat voimalat olisivat valmiita.

Suomalaisten pitää myös muuttaa kantaansa Suomessa sijaitseviin uraanikaivoksiin, jos ydinvoimaa Suomessa halutaan rakentaa lisää. Silloin uraania ei voida tuoda toiselta puolen maapalloa, varsinkin kun kaivoksien aiheuttamat ympäristöongelmat ovat merkittävät.

----------


## petteri

> Entäpä kysynnän hintajousto?
> 
> Jos nyt pääsen New Yorkiin n. 400 :lla talviaikaan, niin matkustanko jos joudun maksamaan 800 ? Enpä usko. Ja kun kesäaikaan lento olisi nyt 800 , niin sitten oltaisiin 1600 :ssa. Ehkä joku varakas vielä matkustelisi ja työmatkoillakin saatettaisiin käydä, mutta meikäläisellä menisi kipukynnys rikki jo noissa luvuissa. Tai sitten kyse olisi jostain "kerran elämässä" -tyyppisestä elämysmatkasta, jota varten säästettäisiin pitkään.
> 
> Jos lippuhinnat tuplaantuvat, en näe miten lentäminen voi ainakaan kasvaa seuraavan 30 vuoden aikana. Veikkaan, että se vähenee kohtuullisen runsaasti, vaikka käyttöön tulisi tehokkaampia konetyyppejä.



Lentoliikenteen kysynnällä on kyllä hintajousto, mutta se ei ole kauhean voimakas. Lopullinen ostettava tuote ei yleensä ole lento, vaan matka.

Otetaan esimerkkinä neljän päivän matka keski-eurooppaan, jossa on mukana kaksi henkeä.

Kustannus nyt :
Lennot 2*250 = 500
Hotellit 3*80 = 240
Ruoat 3*80 = 240
Muut kulut 220
Hinta yhteensä 1200 euroa.

Kustannus, jos lentojen hinta tuplaantuu
Lennot 2*500= 1000
Hotellit 3*80 = 240
Ruoat 3*80 = 240
Muut kulut 220
Hinta yhteensä 1700 euroa. Matkan hinta nousi 40 %.

Jos ajatellaan, että reaalitulot vielä nousevat 30 vuodessa 25 %, matkan hinta  nousisi suhteessa tuloihin vain 10 %. Lisäksi trendinä tuntuu olevan, että ihmiset käyttävät elintason noustessa suhteessa enemmän rahaa matkailuun.

Myös öljyn hinnan kymmenkertaistuminen on minusta worst-case scenario, todennäköisemmin energian hinta ei nouse noin paljon.

----------


## teme

> Jos ajatellaan, että reaalitulot vielä nousevat 30 vuodessa 25 %, matkan hinta  nousisi suhteessa tuloihin vain 10 %. Lisäksi trendinä tuntuu olevan, että ihmiset käyttävät elintason noustessa suhteessa enemmän matkaa matkailuun.


Maltisella 2% vuosikasvulla reaalitulot lähes tuplaantuvat 30 vuodessa. Kannattaa myös muistaa, että per kilometri lentokone on itseasiassa aika tehokas kulkupeli, ongelma on se kilometrimäärä eikä niinkään energian kulutus per kilometri.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Maltisella 2% vuosikasvulla reaalitulot lähes tuplaantuvat 30 vuodessa. Kannattaa myös muistaa, että per kilometri lentokone on itseasiassa aika tehokas kulkupeli, ongelma on se kilometrimäärä eikä niinkään energian kulutus per kilometri.


Airbus A380 kuluttaa polttoainetta 2,9 litraa per matkustaja per 100 km. Moisiin lukemiin ei kovin moni auto pääse (vielä). Niinpä lentomatkustajaa tyypillisesti suurempi ympäristörikollinen on nurmijärveläinen, joka kuluttaa viikossa saman verran polttoainetta kuin lentomatkustaja lentäessään Dubaihin ja takaisin.

----------


## kouvo

> Länsimaissa tullee hyvin nopeasti myös uusi ydinvoimabuumi, kun sähköautot tarvitsevat energiaa. Voin kuvitella skenaarion, että Suomessa on 20 vuoden kuluttua valmiina 8 ydinvoimalaa (nyt 4 toiminnassa, 1 rakenteilla ja kolme hankesuunnittelussa) ja rakenteilla 4 lisää.


Tässähän se ongelman ydin juuri onkin. Päähuomio pitäisi kiinnittää energian käytön vähentämiseen, eikä nykyisten energiantuotantomuotojen korvaamiseen toisilla. 

60-lukulaisen rajattomaan taloudelliseen kasvuun perustuvan kehitysoptimismin aika alkaa olla pikkuhiljaa ohitse. Suomessa ja länsimaissa yleensäkin ollaan nyt taloudellisen hyvinvoinnin huipulla, josta suunta on väistämättä alaspäin. Toinen vaihtoehto on tietysti se, että jatketaan samalla mallilla täyttähöyryä eteenpäin ja odotetaan milloin S-käyrät alkavat paukkua aiheuttaen täysin hallitsemattoman taloudellisen ja väestöllisen taantuman.  

Lentoliikenne (etenkin Euroopan sisällä) on erittäin helppo korvata vaihtoehtoisella liikenteellä verrattuna moniin muihin ratkaisuihin, joita lähitulevaisuudessa on väistämättä tehtävä.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Suomessa ja länsimaissa yleensäkin ollaan nyt taloudellisen hyvinvoinnin huipulla, josta suunta on väistämättä alaspäin. Toinen vaihtoehto on tietysti se, että jatketaan samalla mallilla täyttähöyryä eteenpäin ja odotetaan milloin S-käyrät alkavat paukkua aiheuttaen täysin hallitsemattoman taloudellisen ja väestöllisen taantuman.


En olisi noin pessimisti. Öljyn hinnan nousun myötä panostuksia muiden energiamuotojen kehittämiseksi lisätään. Ylipäätään energianhinnan nousun myötä puolestaan mietitään yhä enemmän kuinka sitä säästää. Ilmeisestikin täällä Suomessa matalaenergiatalot ovat lopulta lyömässä itsensä läpi eli melkopienellä lisäsatsauksella saadaan pudotettua lämmitysenergian tarvetta radikaalisti alaspäin. Köyhimmissä maissa puolestaan ollaan hyppäämäässä suoraan risuenergiasta aurinkoenergiaan kun ei olla keretty sitä energiaa paljoa kuluttamaankaan.

Tärkeintä olisi saada mahdollisimman laajasti voimaan riittävät haittamaksut energialähteen tuottaman haitan mukaan suhteutettuna. Haittamaksujen pitää koskea myös joukkoliikennettä, jotta silläkin rintamalla pyritään haittoja vähentämään.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Airbus A380 kuluttaa polttoainetta 2,9 litraa per matkustaja per 100 km. Moisiin lukemiin ei kovin moni auto pääse (vielä). Niinpä lentomatkustajaa tyypillisesti suurempi ympäristörikollinen on nurmijärveläinen, joka kuluttaa viikossa saman verran polttoainetta kuin lentomatkustaja lentäessään Dubaihin ja takaisin.


Entä esimerkit tästä maailmasta? A380 on vielä monessa paikassa tulevaisuutta (linkki). Suomessa tuollaisia koneita nähdään myöhään ensi vuosikymmenellä ja suomalaisella lentoyhtiöllä tuollaisia on luultavasti vasta 2020-luvulla. Tämän päivän kaukomatkaajan kulkuväline, MD-11 kuluttaa *täytenä* noin kolme ja puoli litraa matkustajaa kohden per 100 km. Vaan kuinkas paljon 10 kilometrin korkeudessa on hiilinieluja? Pitäisiköhän sekin ottaa huomioon, kun kasvihuonekaasuista puhutaan?

Jopa parin vuoden sisällä ehtii autoihinkin tulla muutoksia ja autoliikenne on tästä asiasta myös harvinaisen tietoinen tällä hetkellä. Samoin on tietoisia myös monen valtion päättävät elimetkin, jotka selvästi panostavat mm. raideliikenteeseen, toisin kuin Suomi.

----------


## Hartsa

> Kieltämällä tai rajoittamalla ei saada mitään hyvää aikaiseksi vaan joukkoliikenteestä pitää tehdä nimenomaan houkuttelevampaa kuin oman auton käyttö. Sellainen maailma ei olisi vain ympäristöystävällisempi vaan myös aidosti miellyttävämpi paikka asua.


Pitää paikkansa. Sellainen ajattelutapa vaikuttaa melko yleiseltä että ympäristösyistä ihmiset pitää pakottaa busseihin. Miksi päättäjät eivät ehdota rautateiden paikallisliikennettä, pikaraitioteitä tai kaavoittamista joukkoliikenteelle paremmin sopivaksi vaan ainoana keinona nähdään polttoaineveron korottaminen?

Esim. Turussa lakkautettiin raitiotie, rautateiden paikallisliikenne ja rakennettiin automarketteja. Sitten ihmetellään kuinka itsekkäät ihmiset eivät ympäristöstä välitä vaan kulkevat henkilöautoilla. Ja ainoana keinona korjata tilanne nähdään polttoaineveron korottaminen. Ilmeisesti ihmiset halutaan pakottaa hakemaan maitopurkki automarketista bussilla.





> Esimerkiksi Qatar Airways aikoo tulevaisuudessa lentää maakaasusta tehdyllä GTL:llä, ja maakaasua riittänee vuosisadoiksi. Jos maakaasun hinta alkaa jossain vaiheessa nousta, metaania saadaan hurumykky myös kaatopaikoilta ja maataloudesta; bioetanolienkin valmistusteknologiat kehittyvät, jolloin lentopolttoainetta voidaan tehdä vaikkapa selluloosasta tai levästä.


Mistä löysit väiteen että maakaasua riittäisi vuosisadoiksi? Kaatopaikoilta metaania ei saada riittävästi. Biopolttoaineet eivät ole ratkaisu liikenteen energiaongelmiin.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Mistä löysit väiteen että maakaasua riittäisi vuosisadoiksi? Kaatopaikoilta metaania ei saada riittävästi. Biopolttoaineet eivät ole ratkaisu liikenteen energiaongelmiin.


Koska autot kulkevat pian sähköllä, ei ole mitään polttoaineen saatavuusongelmaa.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> 60-lukulaisen rajattomaan taloudelliseen kasvuun perustuvan kehitysoptimismin aika alkaa olla pikkuhiljaa ohitse.


Näin sanottiin myös 70-, 80- ja 90-luvuilla. Lyödäänkö vetoa, että maailmantalouden kasvu jatkuu entisellään (toisin sanoen, nopeampana kuin koskaan maailmanhistoriassa) vielä ainakin seuraavat 30 vuotta? En uskalla lyödä vetoa pitemmästä ajanjaksosta, koska pitkällä tähtäimellä olemme kaikki kuolleita.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Sanottakoon vielä, että minua ärsyttää lentoliikenteellä viisastelu. Johdonmukaiset vihreät parjaisivat nurmijärveläisiä ja kannattaisivat nurmijärveläisveroa ja suomalaisen maatalouden lopettamista. Nämä ovat todellisia ympäristöongelmia, lentomatkailija ei.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Koska autot kulkevat pian sähköllä, ei ole mitään polttoaineen saatavuusongelmaa.


Sähköhän tulee, kuten tunnettua, töpselistä  :Wink: .

On oikeasti syytä miettiä, miten energia tuotetaan. 
Energian käyttötarpeita on muitakin kuin liikenne.
Uusiutuvia, edullisesti hyödynnettäviä energianlähteitä on rajallisesti.

Niistä saatava energia riittää paremmin, kun tuhlaavimpien liikennemuotojen (henkilöauto ja lentoliikenne) tarvetta ja käyttöä rajataan.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Sähköhän tulee, kuten tunnettua, töpselistä .
> 
> On oikeasti syytä miettiä, miten energia tuotetaan. 
> Energian käyttötarpeita on muitakin kuin liikenne.
> Uusiutuvia, edullisesti hyödynnettäviä energianlähteitä on rajallisesti.
> 
> Niistä saatava energia riittää paremmin, kun tuhlaavimpien liikennemuotojen (henkilöauto ja lentoliikenne) tarvetta ja käyttöä rajataan.


Kuten edellä mainitsin, aurinkosähkö on jo nyt kilpailukykyistä hiilivoiman kanssa, eikä aurinkokennojen suurtuotanto ole oikeastaan edes päässyt vielä vauhtiin. Ongelmina ovat piin saatavuus ja ohutkalvokennojen suuri kysyntä, jotka molemmat pitävät hintoja keinotekoisesti yllä - esimerkiksi First Solar tekee voittoa kolmasosan liikevaihdostaan, mikä tarkoittaa, että katteet ovat melkoiset; toisaalta vie aikaa, että infrastruktuuria aletaan mukauttaa siten, että ne vastaavat uusien energiantuotantomuotojen tarpeita.

Siksipä ennustankin, että sähkön hinta jatkaa logaritmista laskuaan kohti nollaa seuraavan sadan vuoden ajan, niinkuin se on tehnyt tähänkin asti. Raaka-aineiden hintojen nousu johtuu kiihkeästä talouskasvusta (joka on hyvä asia) ja siitä, ettei niiden tuotantoon ole viime vuosikymmeninä juuri investoitu; osansa on epäilemättä keinottelukuplalla ja inflaatiopeloilla. Kun tuotantoon aletaan taas investoida, päädytään takaisin trendilinjalle, kun raaka-aineiden hinnat romahtavat.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Luin eilen, että kahden vuoden jälkeen lentoliikenteen liikevaihto jää tänä vuonna 42 miljardia dollaria pienemmäksi kuin vuonna 2008, ja rupesin miettimään, että onko lentoliikenteellä ollenkaan tulevaisuutta nykyisessä muodossaan? Lentoliikennehän on hieman elpymässä, muttei suinkaan kaikilla markkinoilla. Vain kehittyvillä.

Olisiko lentoliikenteessä tehtävä rajuja muutoksia, jotta voidaan estää lentoyhtiöiden konkurssit? Uudenlainen junaliikenne Euroopassa ja ilmeisesti Kiinassakin kilpailee maiden, ja jopa jo maanosien sisäisistä kuljetuksista. Uusien ratojen myötä tavaraliikenteellekin aukeaa vanhoille raiteille syntyvästä lisäkapasiteetista nopeampia ja tehokkaampia reittejä. Lentoyhtiöiden on hankala vastata tällaiseen, ja etenkin öljyn hinnan jatkaessa nousuaan. Myöskään ainakaan EU:ssa ei todellakaan ole luvassa helpotusta lentoliikenteelle lähiaikoina. Nyt tilanne näyttäisi olevan se, että lentoliikenteet joutuu karsimaan kaikista kuluista, ja mm. SAS:n tanskalainen matkustamohenkilökunta on juuri joutunut hyväksymään 8 % palkanalennuksen. Säästöä tällä kertyy tuonkaltaisessa bisneksessä todella vaatimaton määrä, vain 200 miljoonaa euroa! Suunta ei siis näytä hyvältä, kun melkein päivittäin voi lukea lakkoilusta alalla ja muista vastaavanlaisista tapauksista. Myös turvallisuus kärsii pahasti tällaisesta ja luottamus sitäkin enemmän.

Sehän on selvä, että kaukomatkailu pitää alan pystyssä, vaikka ymmärtääkseni sielläkin menee tällä hetkellä vähän niin ja näin. Mutta näyttää jotenkin siltä, että läheskään kaikki lentoyhtiöt ei oikein seuraa perässä muutoksissa ja keskity kaukokohteisiin? Voi nimittäin olla, että tänään itsestään selvä työmatkalentely ei olekaan itsestään selvä viiden vuoden päästä. Tämän lisäksi tietenkin syrjäisimmät kolkat, EU:ssa mm. Lappi, Balkan, Irlanti, Malta ja muut saaret tulevat pysymään tulevaisuudessakin lentoliikenteellä saavutettavina kohteina. Vaan onko tässäkin tapahtumassa jotain muutosta? Nyt lentokonevalmistajat panostavat polttoainepihien mallien suunnitteluun ja Virgin Atlanticilla mm. on tavoitteena maakaasu ja biopolttoaineet. Seuraako muut perässä vai onko alalla odotettavissa lisää konkursseja?

----------


## TEP70

Majailen nykyään Lappeenrannassa, jossa kaupunki yrittää avokätisellä tuella pitää lentoyhteyden Helsinkiin hengissä. Joulukuussa on odotettavissa yhä suurempia vaikeuksia, kun rataosan Lahti-Luumäki perusparannus valmistuu ja junien matka-ajat tulevat entisestäänkin putoamaan. Kuinka paljon lentoliikennettä täytyy silloin tukea?

Perusteeksi lentoliikenteen tuelle on mainittu mm. se, että jos yhteys olisi loppunut, uusien lentoyhtiöiden (AirBaltic ja Ryanair) houkutteleminen kaupunkiin olisi ollut olennaisesti vaikempaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Voi nimittäin olla, että tänään itsestään selvä työmatkalentely ei olekaan itsestään selvä viiden vuoden päästä.


Tämä ketju näyttää edelleen ajankohtaiselta. Uskon että olet oikeassa. Summasin taannoin huvin vuoksi omat työmatkakuluni (ei siis päivittäiset matkat toimistolle vaan "oikeat" matkat pääosin lentäen ulkomaille tai junalla kotimaahan). En viitsi tarkkoja lukuja kertoa, mutta mainitttakoon että vuodesta 2007 --> 2008 muutos oli -55 % ja vuodesta 2008 --> 2009 se oli -81 %. Yhteensä siis 2007 --> 2009 muutos oli -91 %. Kokoluokkaa kuvannee se, että matkakulut vuonna 2007 vastasivat suunnilleen puolta vuotuisesta bruttopalkastani.

Mitä sitten tilalle, kun kansainvälinen vuorovaikutus ei ole kuitenkaan vähentynyt yhtään? Yksinkertainen vastaus: puhelinpalavereja ja nettipalavereja. Loputtomasti näitä. Niinkin pystyy työskentelemään ihan tehokkaasti, jopa tehokkaamminkin, kun itse matkustamiseen ei kulu aikaa. Myös työn rytmi on muuttunut niin nopeaksi, että monesti jos pitäisi lentää paikalle palaveriin, niin siinä vaiheessa olisi armottomasti myöhässä: pitäisi olla jo jotain konkreettista valmiina. Tähän verrattuna silloin kun tulin työelämään opiskelujen päätyttyä, siis 1990-luvun loppupuolella, elettiin tosi verkkaiseen tahtiin, vaikkei se silloin verkkaiselta tuntunut.

Samalla sitä on pikku hiljaa lipunut pääosin etätyöhön. Kun kaikki palaverit ovat puhelinpalavereja, ja työkaverit ovat pitkin poikin eri puolilla Eurooppaa, niin miksi vaivautua turhaan toimistolle istumaan.

Uskoisin että tämä on työnteon tulevaisuutta monessa tehtävässä. Ympäristö kiittää, ja firmojen kulut pysyvät kurissa.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tuolta Pori-Helsinki -rata-ketjusta tuli TimppaTT:n viestistä mieleen, että ei kai itse lentoliikenteen tarvitse kuitenkaan loppua tai edes vähetä koskaan.



> Mitähän muuten oikeasti mahtaisi tapahtua jos öljy  loppuisi? ilmeisesti ilmalaivat  ja junat kokisivat aikamoisen renesanssin lyhyessä ajassa.


Sen lisäksi, että nyt kokeillaan lentoliikenteessä biopolttoaineita ja uudet konetyypit käyttävät viidesosan vähemmän polttoainetta vanhoihin verrattuna yms yms., ovat myös ilmalaivat kokeilemassa "siipiään" uudelleen. Tekniikka on mennyt hurjasti eteenpäin ilmalaivojen viimekertaisesta kulta-ajasta ja Hindenburgin onnettomuudesta. Ainakin USA:ssa, Espanjassa, Venäjällä ja Japanissa on kauas tähtääviä projekteja meneillään ja ilmeisesti monella on jo tähtäimessä lähivuosina tehtävät transatlanttiset ilmalaivaristeilyt. Niin hullulta kuin se kuulostaakin, niin ehkä sähkömoottoreiden avulla 222 km/h kulkevassa, 180 matkustajapaikkaisessa jättiläisessä voisi olla järkeäkin. Matka Lontoosta New Yorkiin taittuisi noin vuorokaudessa kahden kolmen kilometrin korkeudessa ja kyytiläisiä houkuttelemassa mukana olisi ravintolaa, baaria ja mahdollisesti muuta virikettä. Parasta kaikessa olisi, että ilmalaivakyyti olisi lähes päästötön ja mikä vielä parempaa: halpa!

Laitettakoon esimerkkinä kalifornialaisen Worldwide Aeros -yhtiön Aeroscraft, jonka täysimittaisella prototyypillä olisi tarkoitus aloittaa koelennot tänä vuonna. Pienoiskokoisella prototyypillä tehdyt lennot on ilmeisesti tuottaneet ihan positiivista tulosta.

Mistä sitä koskaan tietää...?!  :Smile:

----------


## hylje

Ilmalaivat ovat omiaan isojen vesistöjen ylityksissä, mutta lisäksi nopeudeltaan kilpailukykyisiä harvaan ajetun junaliikenteen ja erityisesti tiheän kaukobussiliikenteen kanssa. Jos ilmalaivarunko maksaa suurin piirtein yhtä ison junarungon verran, ei kannata junarataan investoida ollenkaan. Järkevyyden marginaalien laskeminen yleiselle tapaukselle jäänee harjoitukseksi lukijalle.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Niin hullulta kuin se kuulostaakin, niin ehkä sähkömoottoreiden avulla 222 km/h kulkevassa, 180 matkustajapaikkaisessa jättiläisessä voisi olla järkeäkin. Matka Lontoosta New Yorkiin taittuisi noin vuorokaudessa kahden kolmen kilometrin korkeudessa ja kyytiläisiä houkuttelemassa mukana olisi ravintolaa, baaria ja mahdollisesti muuta virikettä. Parasta kaikessa olisi, että ilmalaivakyyti olisi lähes päästötön ja mikä vielä parempaa: halpa!


Tuota noin, minun on vaikea kuvitella että kyyti voisi olla halpaa, sillä alukset ovat varmaankin matkustajamäärään nähden kalliita ja tuollaisilla aluksilla on valtava ilmanvastus, joten polttoainetta palannee rutkasti matkustajaa kohden. Toki hyödyntämällä tuulia, voi säästää polttoainetta, mutta tällöin matkanteko olisi vieläkin hitaampaa. Itse uskon ilmalaivoihin enemmänkin viihde (näköalakierrokset) ja erikoissovellutuskohteissa (mainonta ja erikoisrahti - vaikkapa raskaiden ja isokokoisten rahtien toimittaminen huonokulkuisten yhteyksien päähän - vaikkapa valmiiden talojen, isojen koneenosien/koneiden kuljetus...).

Mikäli tekniikan kehitys tulee mahdollistamaan todella jättiläismäiset ilmalaivat (niin kuin perinteisille laivoille on käynyt), niin ihan tavallisempikin rahti saattaisi olla mahdollinen sovellutuskohde.

----------


## hylje

Ilmalaivat ovat kuitenkin kestävyysvaatimuksiltaan ihan toista kuin lentokoneet. Nopeudet ovat pieniä, putoamisessakin: Katastrofaalinen kantosäiliön irtoaminenkin aiheuttaa vain hieman normaalia nopeamman putoamisen. Tietysti gondoli voi irrota täydellisesti kannattimistaan, mutta se on jo katastrofaalisen huonoa suunnittelua: kuka tahansa lentokonesuunnittelija kyllä tietää miten rakenteet pistetään hajoamaan katastrofaalisesti vähiten vaarallisista kohdista ensin.

Joten miksei joku älykkö keksisi ilmalaivaa, jonka voi rakentaa pääosin naurettavan halvasta orgaanisesta materiaalista? Vaikkapa hampusta. Kehittyvissä maissa lainsäädäntökin voi olla riittävän pragmaattinen vaatimaan ilmalaivoilta järkeviä kestävyysarvoja lentokoneiden vaatimuksien sijaan.

Kehitys odottaa itseään, mutta erittäin edulliset mutta silti turvallisuudeltaan lentokoneiden veroiset ilmalaivat ovat minusta erittäin mahdollisia toteuttaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tuota noin, minun on vaikea kuvitella että kyyti voisi olla halpaa, sillä alukset ovat varmaankin matkustajamäärään nähden kalliita ja tuollaisilla aluksilla on valtava ilmanvastus, joten polttoainetta palannee rutkasti matkustajaa kohden.


Tällä hetkellä suurimmissa ilmalaivahankkeissa ei monessakaan ole polttomoottoria, vaan sähkömoottorit. Aiemmin linkittämäni Aeroscraftin on ymmärtääkseni tarkoitus toimia vedyllä käytettävillä polttokennoilla, moniin muihin on suunniteltu aurinkokennoja täydentämään jotain muuta sähkömoottoria pyörittävää ratkaisua. Kummasti ne laivatkin valtamerten yli vie tuhansia matkustajia, vaikka vedessä vastus on huomattavasti suurempi.

Rahtikäyttö on kai tämän päivän ilmalaivasuunnittelijoille ensisijainen tavoite, mutta koska vieläkin riittää risteilijöitä isojenkin merten ylittämiseen, ymmärrän hyvin, että vaihtoehtoinen risteilyalus voisi kulkea ilmassa. Nyt markkinoitavia ratkaisuja kutsutaan luxus-matkoiksi, sillä tarjolla on upeita maisemia kaupunkien yltä, paljon tilaa kyytiläisille sekä hieman viihdykettä. Mutta myös puhdasta matkantekoa näyttäisi yritettävän ilmalaivamarkkinoille, sillä esimerkiksi Brittiäläinen World SkyCat, joka tähdännee ensisijaisesti rahtimarkkinoille, tarjoaa myös SkyShuttlea sekä SkyFerryä. Aika hurjia suunnitelmia molemmat. Olisi muuten Itämeren lauttaliikenteellekin järkevä vaihtoehto.  :Smile: 

Mennee vähän haaveiluosastolle...

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Luin eilen, että kahden vuoden jälkeen lentoliikenteen liikevaihto jää tänä vuonna 42 miljardia dollaria pienemmäksi kuin vuonna 2008, ja rupesin miettimään, että onko lentoliikenteellä ollenkaan tulevaisuutta nykyisessä muodossaan? Lentoliikennehän on hieman elpymässä, muttei suinkaan kaikilla markkinoilla. Vain kehittyvillä.
> 
> Olisiko lentoliikenteessä tehtävä rajuja muutoksia, jotta voidaan estää lentoyhtiöiden konkurssit? Uudenlainen junaliikenne Euroopassa ja ilmeisesti Kiinassakin kilpailee maiden, ja jopa jo maanosien sisäisistä kuljetuksista. Uusien ratojen myötä tavaraliikenteellekin aukeaa vanhoille raiteille syntyvästä lisäkapasiteetista nopeampia ja tehokkaampia reittejä. Lentoyhtiöiden on hankala vastata tällaiseen, ja etenkin öljyn hinnan jatkaessa nousuaan. Myöskään ainakaan EU:ssa ei todellakaan ole luvassa helpotusta lentoliikenteelle lähiaikoina. Nyt tilanne näyttäisi olevan se, että lentoliikenteet joutuu karsimaan kaikista kuluista, ja mm. SAS:n tanskalainen matkustamohenkilökunta on juuri joutunut hyväksymään 8 % palkanalennuksen. Säästöä tällä kertyy tuonkaltaisessa bisneksessä todella vaatimaton määrä, vain 200 miljoonaa euroa! Suunta ei siis näytä hyvältä, kun melkein päivittäin voi lukea lakkoilusta alalla ja muista vastaavanlaisista tapauksista. Myös turvallisuus kärsii pahasti tällaisesta ja luottamus sitäkin enemmän.
> 
> Sehän on selvä, että kaukomatkailu pitää alan pystyssä, vaikka ymmärtääkseni sielläkin menee tällä hetkellä vähän niin ja näin. Mutta näyttää jotenkin siltä, että läheskään kaikki lentoyhtiöt ei oikein seuraa perässä muutoksissa ja keskity kaukokohteisiin? Voi nimittäin olla, että tänään itsestään selvä työmatkalentely ei olekaan itsestään selvä viiden vuoden päästä. Tämän lisäksi tietenkin syrjäisimmät kolkat, EU:ssa mm. Lappi, Balkan, Irlanti, Malta ja muut saaret tulevat pysymään tulevaisuudessakin lentoliikenteellä saavutettavina kohteina. Vaan onko tässäkin tapahtumassa jotain muutosta? Nyt lentokonevalmistajat panostavat polttoainepihien mallien suunnitteluun ja Virgin Atlanticilla mm. on tavoitteena maakaasu ja biopolttoaineet. Seuraako muut perässä vai onko alalla odotettavissa lisää konkursseja?


Vastaus on, että ei. Emirates, joka on tilannut 57 A380-konetta, julkisti tänään tuloksensa viime tilivuodelta:

 Group net profit of AED 4.2 billion (US$ 1.1 billion)
 Airline net profit of AED 3.5 billion (US$ 964 million)
 Dnata net profit of AED 613 million (US$ 167 million)

DUBAI, U.A.E., 12th May 2010  The Emirates Group has posted a record profit increase of 248 percent, an outstanding result in a year fraught with worldwide market instability and economic uncertainty.

Lyhyesti sanottuna, maailmassa on lukuisa joukko kannattavia ja vahvasti kasvavia lentoyhtiöitä. Euroopassa taas on meneillään tietyntyyppinen race to the bottom, jonka huono puoli on palvelutason huonontuminen mutta jonka hyvä puoli on lippujen halpeneminen. Kulurakenteeltaan raskaat yhtiöt joutuvat tietysti vyönkiristyskuurille, ja kulurakenteeltaan edulliset (kuten Emirates) porskuttavat.

Liput monilla reiteillä maksavat enää hädin tuskin mitään, ja esimerkiksi Ryanairin visiona onkin kerätä valtaosa tuloista jatkossa muina kuin lipputuloina. Miltei puolet lennon hinnasta koostuu usein lentokenttäveroista. Ilmankos lentokenttäbisnes onkin yksi kiihkeimmin kehittyvistä palvelualoista - British Airport Authorityn osti muutama vuosi sitten espanjalainen Ferrovial noin 10 miljardin punnan hintaan. Regulatorisista syistä se joutui luopumaan Gatwickistä, jonka osti Credit Suissen ja GE:n muodostama konsortio viime vuoden lopussa 1,5 miljardin punnan hintaan.

Lyhyt opetus on, ettei lentomatkailu ole katoamassa mihinkään, ja hyvä niin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lyhyt opetus on, ettei lentomatkailu ole katoamassa mihinkään, ja hyvä niin.


Lyhyellä aikavälillä näin, kenties keskipitkälläkin. Mutta pitkällä aikavälillä voi olla toisin. Vähintäänkin isoja muutoksia pitää tapahtua lentokonetekniikassa, jotta fossiilisista polttoaineista päästään eroon.

Minusta on relevantti kysymys osoittaako tulevaisuuden trendiä paremmin Eurooppa vai Emiraatit. Vaiko molemmat?

Voi toki olla että Euroopassa lentomarkkinoiden kilpailutilanne on yksinkertaisesti epäterve ja että ongelmat johtuvat siitä. Tällöin Emiraatit olisivat tulevaisuuden malli. Toisaalta voi olla että USA:n ja Euroopan kärsivät lentoyhtiöt ovat valtavirran trendi ja Emiraatit vain eräänlainen viimeinen valonleimahdus ennen hämärää.

Täytyy muistaa myös, että viimeisten vuosien aikana on monessa yrityksessä voimistunut paine välttää työmatkustusta niin paljon kuin mahdollista. Kohtuullisen huomattava osa sisäisistä palavereista, joihin ennen lennettiin, on korvattu puhelin-, netti- ja videokonferensseilla. Tämä ei voi olla vaikuttamatta ilmailualan tulevaisuuteen. Varsinkin kun tämä vaihtoehtoisten toimintatapojen etsintä on vasta alkuvaiheessa: ensimmäisen aallon yritykset ovat mukana mutta suuret massat eivät ole vielä lähtenee tähän mukaan. Olen tosin aika varma että lähtevät jollakin aikavälillä.

Matkustus sinänsä tuskin loppuu kokonaan ikinä, mutta sen tarvetta voidaan vähentää korvaavilla ratkaisuilla, jolloin matkustajamäärät saattavat kääntyä laskuun.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vastaus on, että ei. Emirates, joka on tilannut 57 A380-konetta, julkisti tänään tuloksensa viime tilivuodelta:
> [...]
> Liput monilla reiteillä maksavat enää hädin tuskin mitään, ja esimerkiksi Ryanairin visiona onkin kerätä valtaosa tuloista jatkossa muina kuin lipputuloina.


Eikö tämä siis juuri todista, mitä olin kirjoittanut, eli että lentoliikenne muuttuu? Jonkinlainen murrosvaihe meneillään ja siihen myllyyn lyö lisää vettä tulivuoret, öljyn hinta jne.
Pitkiin matkoihin satsataan ja siellä on kasvua. Lyhyiden matkojen kannattavuus taas on jyrkässä alamäessä ja pitää alkaa jo vessamaksuja suunnittelemaan.


> Lyhyt opetus on, ettei lentomatkailu ole katoamassa mihinkään, ja hyvä  niin.


Ei kai sellaista voi kukaan ajatellakaan, että niin kävisi?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:24 ----------




> Matkustus sinänsä tuskin loppuu kokonaan ikinä, mutta sen tarvetta voidaan vähentää korvaavilla ratkaisuilla, jolloin matkustajamäärät saattavat kääntyä laskuun.


Ja tästähän on Espanjassa hyviä esimerkkejä, joissa suurten kaupunkien väleillä napattiin matkustajat lentokoneista kerralla raiteille, ja tähän päälle vielä iso osa linja- ja henkilöautomatkustajista.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Lyhyellä aikavälillä näin, kenties keskipitkälläkin. Mutta pitkällä aikavälillä voi olla toisin. Vähintäänkin isoja muutoksia pitää tapahtua lentokonetekniikassa, jotta fossiilisista polttoaineista päästään eroon.
> 
> Minusta on relevantti kysymys osoittaako tulevaisuuden trendiä paremmin Eurooppa vai Emiraatit. Vaiko molemmat?
> 
> Voi toki olla että Euroopassa lentomarkkinoiden kilpailutilanne on yksinkertaisesti epäterve ja että ongelmat johtuvat siitä. Tällöin Emiraatit olisivat tulevaisuuden malli. Toisaalta voi olla että USA:n ja Euroopan kärsivät lentoyhtiöt ovat valtavirran trendi ja Emiraatit vain eräänlainen viimeinen valonleimahdus ennen hämärää.
> 
> Täytyy muistaa myös, että viimeisten vuosien aikana on monessa yrityksessä voimistunut paine välttää työmatkustusta niin paljon kuin mahdollista. Kohtuullisen huomattava osa sisäisistä palavereista, joihin ennen lennettiin, on korvattu puhelin-, netti- ja videokonferensseilla. Tämä ei voi olla vaikuttamatta ilmailualan tulevaisuuteen. Varsinkin kun tämä vaihtoehtoisten toimintatapojen etsintä on vasta alkuvaiheessa: ensimmäisen aallon yritykset ovat mukana mutta suuret massat eivät ole vielä lähtenee tähän mukaan. Olen tosin aika varma että lähtevät jollakin aikavälillä.
> 
> Matkustus sinänsä tuskin loppuu kokonaan ikinä, mutta sen tarvetta voidaan vähentää korvaavilla ratkaisuilla, jolloin matkustajamäärät saattavat kääntyä laskuun.


On totta, että kokousperusteinen liikematkailu tuskin kasvaa aivan entiseen tahtiin. Pitää kuitenkin muistaa, että vain pieni osa liikematkailusta on puhdasta kokousmatkailua, sellaista, joka voitaisiin kokonaan korvata etäyhteyksillä. Yritykset etsivät totta kai keinoja vähentää tarvetta liikkumiseen, joka on kallista ja vaivalloista, mutta rationalisoinnillakin on rajansa.

Euroopan lentoyhtiöt eivät ole aivan niin surkeassa kunnossa kuin annat ymmärtää. Esimerksi BA, Air France ja Lufthansa ovat tehneet tasaisesti pientä voittoa aina viime vuoteen asti. Lentobisneksen ongelmana on se, että kun lentokoneet on kerran hankittu, ne kannattaa pitää ilmassa, vaikkei matkustajia juuri olisikaan. Jos kapasiteettia on liikaa maailmanlaajuisesti, kaikki kärsivät, eikä lentoyhtiön konkurssikaan poista ylimääräistä kapasiteettia. Yhdysvalloissa on käynyt niin, että lentoyhtiö konkurssiin mentyään ja veloistaan päästyään on palannut taivaalle hintahäirikkönä entisellä kapasiteetillaan ja joskus uusia koneita tilaillen.

Aasiassa, jossa markkinat kasvavat voimakkaasti, tilanne on toinen. Kannattavia yhtiöitä on melkoinen joukko, ja ne ovat yhtä hyvin Emiratesin kaltaisia luksusyhtiöitä kuin Air Arabian kaltaisia halpalentoyhtiöitäkin, joilla molemmilla on ällistyttävän keveä kulurakenne ja jotka tahkoavat rahaa.

Maailman ihmisistä vasta pieni osa matkustaa. Globalisaatio lisää liikematkailua ja vastaavasti elintason nousu ja viisumiregiimien vapautuminen turismia ja muuta huvimatkailua. 

Niinpä uskonkin, että lentomatkailu jatkaa kiihkeää kasvuaan vielä ainakin seuraavat sata vuotta. Kun ihmiskunnan koko kääntyy laskuun joskus 2100-luvulla, alkaa kasvu hidastua ja mahdollisesti vähetä vuosisadan loppupuolella. 

Mitä fossiilisiin tulee, hinnan nousu pakottaa etsimään uusia ratkaisuja, minkä vuoksi siirrytään laajalti sähköautoihin 2020-luvulla - en usko, että polttomoottoriautoja juuri edes myydään enää vuonna 2030, sen verran nopeaa akkuteknologian kehitys tällä hetkellä on. En myöskään ole varma, tulevatko polttokennotekniikka ja vety kilpailukykyiseksi koskaan. Tällöin lentoliikenteestä tulee vähitellen suurin yksittäinen fossiilisten polttoaineiden kuluttaja.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pitää kuitenkin muistaa, että vain pieni osa liikematkailusta on puhdasta kokousmatkailua, sellaista, joka voitaisiin kokonaan korvata etäyhteyksillä. Yritykset etsivät totta kai keinoja vähentää tarvetta liikkumiseen, joka on kallista ja vaivalloista, mutta rationalisoinnillakin on rajansa.


Etäyhteyksien lisäksi on tietysti muitakin keinoja olla läsnä ulkomailla. Etäyhteyksien käyttöhän on aloitettu sisäisistä palavereista, mutta sen lisäksi on asiakastapaamisia ja vastaavia. Suurilla yrityksillä on tyypillisesti myyntikonttorit tai ainakin paikalliset edustajat kohdemarkkinoilla. Henkilökunta näissä on pitkälti paikallista jos kohta expatriaatteja on yleensä joukossa jonkin verran. Aika paljon on silti monessa firmassa matkustettu kotipesästä tukemaan myyntikonttoreiden työtä ihan suoraan asiakaspalavereissa. Jatkossa voi olla että on pakko nostaa myyntikonttoreiden profiilia ja asiantuntemustasoa, jotta nämä pärjäävät omillaan. Erikoisasiantuntijan läsnäolon asiakaspalaveriin voi toteuttaa myös videoneuvottelulla.

Uskon siis, että jossain määrin palataan vanhaan käytäntöön, jossa myyntikonttori tai edustaja toimii itsenäisemmin kuin nykyään. Toisaalta nykyisellä kommunikaatiotekniikalla asioiden koordinaatio ja kompetenssin siirto onnistuu silti paremmin kuin ennenvanhaan.

Messuja, konferensseja ja vastaavia järjestettäneen kyllä myös, mutta niidenkin merkitys on ainakin joillakin aloilla vähenemään päin. Asiakkaiden tapaaminen kasvotusten messuilla on hyvä keino, mutta äärimmäisen kallis, kun lasketaan pääsyliput, standivuokrat, julisteet, kalusteet, materiaalit, esitteet, demolaitteistot, rahdit, matkaliput, hotellit, palkat ynnä mahdollinen edustaminen. Myös asiakkaiden osallistuminen messuille on kallista, joten osa potentiaalisista asiakkaista ei kuitenkaan tule edes paikalle. Jonkin verran onkin ollut siirtymää netissä järjestettäviin virtuaalimessuihin, vaikkei se liene sinänsä kovin hyvä keino. Toisaalta panostamalla normaaliin netti- ja medianäkyvyyteen kohderyhmissä sekä ennen kaikkea kohderyhmän hyvään haarukointiin etukäteen, on usein mahdollista saada kontakti prospektiivisiin asiakkaisiin suoraan ilman messujen antamaa vetoapua. Tosin tämä kyllä melkein edellyttää paikallista edustusta.

Uskoisin myös että siirtymää tulee tapahtumaan lyhyista pikamatkoista pidempiin kiertoreissuihin, joilla yritetään hoitaa kaikki asiat kerralla. Tämäkin olisi siis vähän paluuta menneisyyteen: höyrylaivojen aikakaudella valtamerten taakse matka kesti pitkään, mutta myös perillä oltiin pitkään. (Viikonlopun ostosretki New Yorkiin olisi ollut mielipuolinen ajatus vaan -- ainakaan kirjallisuuden perusteella -- ei ollut mielipuolista jos bertiewoostermainen joutilas rahakas perijä lähti Yhdysvaltoihin puoleksi vuodeksi.) Voi siis olla että matkapäivien määrä suhteessa lentomatkojen määrään kasvaa, eli vaikka lentomatkojen määrä laskisi, niin matkapäivien määrä voi nousta. Hotellit tulevat voimaan paksusti, jos löytävät oikean konseptin millä vastata hieman nykyistä pidempiaikaisten vieraiden tarpeisiin. Koskas muuten Omenahotellit listataan pörssiin...?  :Wink: 




> Aasiassa, jossa markkinat kasvavat voimakkaasti, tilanne on toinen. Kannattavia yhtiöitä on melkoinen joukko, ja ne ovat yhtä hyvin Emiratesin kaltaisia luksusyhtiöitä kuin Air Arabian kaltaisia halpalentoyhtiöitäkin, joilla molemmilla on ällistyttävän keveä kulurakenne ja jotka tahkoavat rahaa.


Avainasia onkin kulurakenne. Euroopassa kärsitään, koska lentoyhtiöiden kulurakenne on monella yhtiöllä epäterve. Mutta kysymykseni ydin olikin, että onko tämä Aasian yhtiöiden pärjääminen osoitus siitä, että niillä on fundamentit kunnossa ja bisnes pysyvästi kestävällä pohjalla -- vaiko että terve kulurakenne antaa niille enemmän elinaikaa ennen väistämätöntä romahdusta, siis että ne olisivat samalla kehityspolulla mutta vain jäljessä Eurooppaan nähden?




> Maailman ihmisistä vasta pieni osa matkustaa. Globalisaatio lisää liikematkailua ja vastaavasti elintason nousu ja viisumiregiimien vapautuminen turismia ja muuta huvimatkailua.


Tähän mennessä globalisaatio on lisännyt liikematkustusta. Tuo on kuitenkin empiirinen havainto eikä luonnonlaki. Matkustamisen esteet ovat toki vähentyneet, mikä on selkeästi positiivinen asia.




> Niinpä uskonkin, että lentomatkailu jatkaa kiihkeää kasvuaan vielä ainakin seuraavat sata vuotta. Kun ihmiskunnan koko kääntyy laskuun joskus 2100-luvulla, alkaa kasvu hidastua ja mahdollisesti vähetä vuosisadan loppupuolella.


Täytyy muistaa, että ihmiskunnan historiaa tarkastellessa nykyinen lentoliikenteen valtakausi ei ole kestänyt vielä lähellekään sataa vuotta. Kuten Finnairin Blue Wings -lehden 30-vuotisjuhlanumerossa juuri muisteltiin, vielä 1980-luvun alussa lentäminen oli aika paljon harvinaisempaa kuin nyt. Lehdestä osittain lainaten: Ulkomaille kun lähdettiin lomalle, niin siitä supisi koko lähipiiri, ja kuulemma jo menokoneessa Kanarialle kilisteltiin laseja sen juhlistamiseksi, että tässä nyt sitten ollaan matkalla ulkomaille. Siis ihan tosissaan eikä vain ironisesti. Ja New York oli niin eksoottinen kohde kuin se vain saattoi olla. Ennenkin oli toki jo lennetty, mutta vielä 1950-60 -luvuilla ne jotka lensivät olivat lähinnä filmitähtiä, missejä, ministereitä ja vastaavia. Lentokentällä oli sitten kuvaajia vastassa, ja kyseiset henkilöt ikuistettiin koneen portailla. Vielä toisen maailmansodan molemmin puolin pääasiallinen tapa matkustaa Euroopasta Amerikkaan oli laiva. Vasta viimeisen 30 vuoden (vai kehtaisinko sanoa reilun 20 vuoden?) aikana lentämisestä on tullut todella massojen hupia ja työmatkoista ulkomaille puurtamista luksuksen sijaan.

Olosuhteet voivat siis muuttua nopeastikin eikä ole mikään luonnonlaki, että ihminen voi lentää rajoituksetta minne haluaa. Tai että edes kaikki haluaisivat, vaikka monet toki haluavat.

Oma veikkaukseni on, että lentoliikenne saattaa kasvaa vielä hetken aikaa (tai sitten että nyt ollaan lähellä lakipistettä), mutta jossain vaiheessa se kääntyy laskuun. Ensin laskee työmatkustus, joka on tärkein osa lentoyhtiöiden kannattavuuden kannalta. Tulee vaihtoehtoisia tapoja organisoida kansainvälisiä toimintoja ja kommunikoida sidosryhmien kanssa. Lomamatkustuksesta todennäköisesti pidetään kiinni pidempään, koska siihen liittyy elämyksellisyys. Jos oikein hullusti kävisi, niin sitten viimeiset lentäjät todennäköisesti olisivat erityisen tärkeitä työmatkailijoita sekä pieni joukko rahakkaita eksotiikannälkäisiä lomailijoita, niitä samoja jotka vaikka söisivät päivälliseksi eksoottisia uhanalaisia lajeja, kun vaan on tarpeeksi harvinaista ja maksaa paljon.

Tilanne ei ole kuitenkaan niin synkkä kuin miltä se kuulostaa. Ensinnäkin työmatkailun korvautuminen pitkälti toisilla toimintatavoilla parhaimmillaan tehostaa liiketoimintaa.

Toiseksi lomailijoiden kaukokaipuuta voidaan taas tyydyttää muutenkin kuin lentomatkustuksella. Suora edestakainen junayhteys vaikka kerran viikossa Suomesta Costa del Solille, Etelä-Ranskaan, Italiaan tai Kreikkaan kuljettaa suhteellisen helposti ja vaivattomasti lämpimään lomakohteeseen. Ja paradoksaalista kyllä, kun matkaan liittyy vaivaa, sitä arvostaa enemmän. Lisäksi matkallakin on maisemia katseltavaksi paremmin kuin lentokoneessa, ja ajan voi käyttää miellyttävään rentoutumiseen vaikka kirjan kanssa. Mikä ettei junaan voi jopa luoda Ruotsin-laivan tunnelmaa erillisillä ostosvaunulla, seisovapöytä-ravintolavaunulla, pallomerellä ja kylpyläosastolla.  :Very Happy: 

Niin, ja miten eksoottinen kokemus olisikaan käynti Kiinassa Siperian-rataa pitkin...!

Ja kolmanneksi, voi olla että uudenlaiset kehityspolut lentokonetekniikassa mahdollistavat jonkinlaisen lentoliikenteen jatkumisen kaikesta huolimatta. Tällä foorumilla linkattiin taannoin nettisivustolle, jossa kerrottiin hankkeesta rakentaa zeppelin-pohjainen sähkömoottorilla varustettu lentokone, jolla pääsisi lentämään reilun 200 km/h nopeudella. No, tässä ollaan kaukana suihkukoneiden nopeuksista, mutta kyllä tuollainenkin taittaisi kohtuulliset matkat vielä järjellisessä ajassa. Ja onhan sekin mahdollista että nykyiseen lentokonetekniikkaan pystytään vielä joskus yhdistämään uudenlaisia energianlähteitä. Nämä ovat mahdollisuuksia, mutta en kuitenkaan laittaisi koko toivoani siihen, että lentoliikenteen tulevaisuus lepää vain tuollaisen ehdollisen skenaarion päällä, ja ilman muuta lähdetään siitä että ihmisen käyttäytyminen ja preferenssit eivät voi muuttua eivätkä siksi tule ikinä muuttumaan. 

Kyllä se on niin, että ensimmäisenä muuttuvat tavat ja preferenssit, ja tämä muutos tulee jo pelkästään lentolippujen hintamuutosten seurauksena ilman mitään sen kummempaa ulkoista katastrofia. Mutta ihminen on siitä fiksu otus, että osaa sopeuttaa toimintansa vallitseviin oloihin hyvin joustavasti. Asioiden tarkoitukset ja merkitykset voivat säilyä, mutta ne vain saavat uusia ilmenemismuotoja.

Jos palataan takaisin historiaan, täytyy muistaa, että jo keskiajalla oli laajamittaista turismia. Sitä vain kutsuttiin pyhiinvaellukseksi. Suomestakin lähdettiin joukolla vaeltamaan Santiago de Compostelaan tai muihin vastaaviin kohteisiin. Monesti pyhiinvaeltajien motiivina toimi vähintään yhtä paljon seikkailunhalu kuin uskonnollinen motiivi (jota toisin ei varmaan voinut tuon aikakauden ilmapiirissä erottaa selkeästi muista motiiveista, koska se oli läsnä kaikessa). Kansainvälisyyskin oli voimissaan, kun kerran Pariisin Sorbonnen yliopiston rehtoriksikin asti sattui päätymään suomalainen.

Ihmiset tulevat siis matkustamaan myös tulevaisuudessa, mutta matkustamisen tavat saattavat vaihdella.




> Mitä fossiilisiin tulee, hinnan nousu pakottaa etsimään uusia ratkaisuja, minkä vuoksi siirrytään laajalti sähköautoihin 2020-luvulla - en usko, että polttomoottoriautoja juuri edes myydään enää vuonna 2030, sen verran nopeaa akkuteknologian kehitys tällä hetkellä on. En myöskään ole varma, tulevatko polttokennotekniikka ja vety kilpailukykyiseksi koskaan. Tällöin lentoliikenteestä tulee vähitellen suurin yksittäinen fossiilisten polttoaineiden kuluttaja.


En oikein usko, että vaikka fossiilisista polttoaineista luovuttaisiin kokonaan autoliikenteessä ja lentoliikenne jäisi niiden viimeiseksi hyödyntäjäksi niin että sitten olisi kissanpäivät lennellä miten hyvänsä. Kyllä se olisi kallista polttoainetta sittenkin. Jos ei olisi, niin sittenhän joku keksisi kumminkin tankata sitä autoonsakin, mikä taas nostaisi hintaa. Eli kyllä markkinamekanismi pitänee huolen siitä, että polttoaine vain kallistuu. Ja kun se kallistuu, se syö lentoliikenteen kysyntää ja lentoyhtiöiden kannattavuuden edellytyksiä.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> En oikein usko, että vaikka fossiilisista polttoaineista luovuttaisiin kokonaan autoliikenteessä ja lentoliikenne jäisi niiden viimeiseksi hyödyntäjäksi niin että sitten olisi kissanpäivät lennellä miten hyvänsä. Kyllä se olisi kallista polttoainetta sittenkin. Jos ei olisi, niin sittenhän joku keksisi kumminkin tankata sitä autoonsakin, mikä taas nostaisi hintaa. Eli kyllä markkinamekanismi pitänee huolen siitä, että polttoaine vain kallistuu. Ja kun se kallistuu, se syö lentoliikenteen kysyntää ja lentoyhtiöiden kannattavuuden edellytyksiä.


Markkinamekanismi on pitänyt viimeiset 100 vuotta huolen siitä, että kysynnän lisääntymisestä huolimatta öljyn hinta on vain halventunut. Lentoyhtiöiden kannalta polttoaineen hinta ei ole kovin keskeinen menoerä, mutta se on sellainen, jota alentamalla kannattavuutta voidaan melko helposti parantaa. Ennen 2000-lukua polttoainetalouteen ei kiinnitetty paljoakaan huomiota, koska öljy oli niin halpaa. Nyt se on kalliimpaa, ja nyt kulukuri onkin tiukentunut huomattavasti. Lentoyhtiöiden ongelmat eivät johdu alkuunkaan öljyn hinnasta vaan liikakapasiteetista, joka taas johtuu maailmantalouden lamasta. Minä en näe mitään merkkejä siitä, että trendi olisi muuttumassa mihinkään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Markkinamekanismi on pitänyt viimeiset 100 vuotta huolen siitä, että kysynnän lisääntymisestä huolimatta öljyn hinta on vain halventunut.


Tämä johtunee siitä, että öljyn hinta on täysin keinotekoinen asia. Sitähän ei säätele markkinamekanismi eivätkä tuotantokustannukset, vaan Opecin periaatteessa täysin mielivaltaiset päätökset. Arabien öljyn hinnoitteluahan ei ohjaa mikään muu asia kuin merenalaisten öljykenttien kustannustaso. Opec voi hinnoitella öljynsä enintään sen suuruiseksi. Mutta silloin kun Opec haluaa tienata lisää, se laskee hintaansa ja myy niin paljon kuin tahtoo.

Ainoa positiivinen asia maapallolle on ilmastonmuutos, joka on toistaiseksi ainoa öljyn tuhlaamista hillitsevä tekijä. Ilmastonmuutos ei nosta arabien pumppauskustannusta. Eikä se nosta siten öljyn hintaakaan, vaan pikemminkin se saattaa laskea. Sillä ilmastonmuutoksen ansiosta öljystä saattaa tulla tuote, jota kukaan ei halua, voi tai saa ostaa. Kun kysyntä lopahtaa, hintakin laskee, mutta se ei auta lentoliikennettä, jos lentokoneissakaan ei saa käyttää fossiilista öljyä. Lentoliikenteen ongelma ei silloin ole öljyn vaan vaihtoehtoisen lentokoneiden energian hinta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toiseksi lomailijoiden kaukokaipuuta voidaan taas tyydyttää muutenkin kuin lentomatkustuksella. Suora edestakainen junayhteys vaikka kerran viikossa Suomesta Costa del Solille, Etelä-Ranskaan, Italiaan tai Kreikkaan kuljettaa suhteellisen helposti ja vaivattomasti lämpimään lomakohteeseen. Ja paradoksaalista kyllä, kun matkaan liittyy vaivaa, sitä arvostaa enemmän. Lisäksi matkallakin on maisemia katseltavaksi paremmin kuin lentokoneessa, ja ajan voi käyttää miellyttävään rentoutumiseen vaikka kirjan kanssa.


Aivan! Ja sitten sopii kysyä että miksi vain etelänloma mielletään "oikeaksi" lomaksi? Välimeri on kaukana mutta jos olisi edes jonkinlaisia aikataulullisesti toimiva laiva + juna yhteyksiä Suomesta pois, ja junat pikkasen nopeampia kuin nyt,  ja hinta olisi kohdallaan, niin keski-Euroopan kaupunki-  tai esim talviurheilulomia ajatellen juna sopisi mainiosti. 




> Mikä ettei junaan voi jopa luoda Ruotsin-laivan tunnelmaa erillisillä ostosvaunulla, seisovapöytä-ravintolavaunulla, pallomerellä ja kylpyläosastolla.


1970-80 luvulla kun interreilaaminen oli se iso hitti, niin ei tarvittu mitään sellaisisia. Eurooppalaisissa pitkänmatkan junissa oli kesäaikaan aina niin paljon samanikäisiä ja henkisiä nuoria ja vähän varttuneempia että oikea reissufiilis oli taattu. 

Toisaaalta se selittää osittain miksi lapsiperheet ja  muut hygieniastaan tarkat siihen aikaan mielummin valitsivat lentokoneen tai peräti bussin ennemmin kuin junan Eurooppaan suuntautuvilla matkoillaan!




> Ja kolmanneksi, voi olla että uudenlaiset kehityspolut lentokonetekniikassa mahdollistavat jonkinlaisen lentoliikenteen jatkumisen kaikesta huolimatta. Tällä foorumilla linkattiin taannoin nettisivustolle, jossa kerrottiin hankkeesta rakentaa zeppelin-pohjainen sähkömoottorilla varustettu lentokone, jolla pääsisi lentämään reilun 200 km/h nopeudella.


Zeppeliinit ja muut "ekokoneet" kuten liitokoneet ja aurinkoenergialla toimivat tms ovat sikäli huonot että niiden hyötykuormat ovat hyvin pienet ja vähänkin huonolla säällä ne eivät lennä ollenkaan. Fysiikan lait tulevat vastaan.

Yksi mahdollisuus jota ei ei olla rohkeasti uskallettu tutkia sitten 1950-luvun, olisivat ydinkäyttöiset lentokoneet. Sellaisten käyttö olisi kuitenkin rajoitetua. Vaikka riskit saataisin minimoitua, niin silti niillä todennäköisesti sallittaisiiin lentä korkeintaan vain valtamerten tai suurten eräma-alueiden yläpuolella.





> En oikein usko, että vaikka fossiilisista polttoaineista luovuttaisiin kokonaan autoliikenteessä ja lentoliikenne jäisi niiden viimeiseksi hyödyntäjäksi niin että sitten olisi kissanpäivät lennellä miten hyvänsä. Kyllä se olisi kallista polttoainetta sittenkin. Jos ei olisi, niin sittenhän joku keksisi kumminkin tankata sitä autoonsakin, mikä taas nostaisi hintaa. Eli kyllä markkinamekanismi pitänee huolen siitä, että polttoaine vain kallistuu. Ja kun se kallistuu, se syö lentoliikenteen kysyntää ja lentoyhtiöiden kannattavuuden edellytyksiä.


Näin se nimenomaan menee. Kun öljy alkaa vähentyä niin sitä pitää alkaa säännöstellä tosissaan ja  ensiksi muutetaan autot sähkö - tai vetykäyttöisiksi ja siellä missä mahdollista lopetetaan henkilöautoilu kokonaan. Lentoliikenteestä suurin osa siirretään laivoihin ja juniin ja vain tärkeimmät kiireelliset kuljetustehtävät, joila ei ole merkitystä mitä se maksaa, sekä mahdollisesti sotilasilmailu hoidetaan nestemäisellä  polttoaineella kulkevilla koneilla, jos ei ydinvoimalla kulkevia uskalleta käyttää tai fuusioenergiaa saada toimivaksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Tämä johtunee siitä, että öljyn hinta on täysin keinotekoinen asia. Sitähän ei säätele markkinamekanismi eivätkä tuotantokustannukset, vaan Opecin periaatteessa täysin mielivaltaiset päätökset. Arabien öljyn hinnoitteluahan ei ohjaa mikään muu asia kuin merenalaisten öljykenttien kustannustaso. Opec voi hinnoitella öljynsä enintään sen suuruiseksi. Mutta silloin kun Opec haluaa tienata lisää, se laskee hintaansa ja myy niin paljon kuin tahtoo.
> 
> Ainoa positiivinen asia maapallolle on ilmastonmuutos, joka on toistaiseksi ainoa öljyn tuhlaamista hillitsevä tekijä...


Öljyntuotanto ei ole kovin elastista, koska kenttien kehittäminen vaatii yleensä vähintään vuosikymmenen. Sanoisin, että öljyn hinnoittelua on ohjannut viime vuosina ensinnäkin se, kuinka korkeana öljyn hintaa voi pitää hidastamatta maailmantalouden kasvua. 70-luvulla hintapiikit johtivat lamaan, enää eivät. Maailmantalouden kannalta öljyn hinta alkaa olla ongelma, jos se nousee yli 100 dollarin per barreli. Tätä erityisesti Saudi-Arabia ei halua ylittää.

Toinen kysymys on, paljonko ylimääräistä tuotantokapasiteettia maailmasta löytyy. Ennen sitä oli runsaasti, erityisesti Arabian niemimaalla. Enää ei, koska tuotanto on hädin tuskin pysynyt kulutuksen kasvun perässä. Keskeisin tekijä hinnannousussa ei siis ole ollut tuotanto, vaan lisääntynyt kysyntä kehitysmaissa, etenkin Kiinassa.

Arabimaiden talouksilla on mennyt viime vuosikymmenet melko huonosti, ja siksi niillä on monilla ollut melkoisia budjettivajeita (näin erityisesti Saudi-Arabialla). Riippuvuus öljystä ei ole kenenkään kannalta hyvä asia, mutta vaihtoehdot ovat autoritaarisesti hallituille maille melko vähissä. Niinpä keskeisin tekijä viime vuosina on ollut öljytulojen maksimointi, mikä on johtanut myös siihen, että tuotantokiintiöistä on jatkuvasti lipsuttu. 

CO2-päästöjen free rider -ongelmaan ei ole löydetty kansainvälistä ja sitovaa ratkaisua, enkä oikein usko, että sellaista löytyykään. Avainasemassa on erityisesti Kiinan ja Yhdysvaltojen CO2 -politiikka, jonka oletan lähivuosina olevan paremminkin teknologia- kuin sääntelykeskeistä. Keskeisimpänä keinona ovat t&k -tuet sekä loppukäyttäjille, erityisesti autonostajille, suunnatut tuet. Kiinalla ja Yhdysvalloilla on samanlainen strateginen intressi, öljyriippuvuuden vähentäminen. Niinpä uskonkin, että nämä maat tulevat panostamaan huomattavia summia maantiekuljetussektorin sähköistämiseen ja että on vain ajan kysymys, koska tästä tulee todellisuutta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun öljy alkaa vähentyä niin sitä pitää alkaa säännöstellä tosissaan ja  ensiksi muutetaan autot sähkö - tai vetykäyttöisiksi...


Ihan vain välihuomiona: Vetyauto ei ole vetyauto vaan sähköauto, sillä vety on vain keino varastoida sähköä. Tosin sillä tavoin huono keino, että varastoidun sähkön saaminen takaisin sähköksi on huomattavan hankalaa verrattuna erilaisiin akkutekniikoihin. Eli vety ei ole luonnonvara, jota voidaan jostain kaivaa tai muuten ottaa, vaan se on erotettava eli valmistettava sähköllä.




> Öljyntuotanto ei ole kovin elastista, koska kenttien kehittäminen vaatii yleensä vähintään vuosikymmenen. ...
> 
> Toinen kysymys on, paljonko ylimääräistä tuotantokapasiteettia maailmasta löytyy.


Olet aivan oikeassa, mutta ratkaiseva tekijä on hintataso eli käytännössä se haarukka, mihin vanhat tuottajat kykenevät hinnan asettamaan. Maapallon tunnetut öljyvarathan ovat nykykulutuksellakin lähes rajattomat, kysymys on vain siitä, paljonko hyödyntämisestä ollaan valmiit maksamaan.

Ja nyt näyttää siltä, että teknologian kehittyessä tullaan näkemään maaöljyn pumppaamisen absoluuttinen kattohinta. Palmuöljy- ja muu biomassasta jalostaminen maksaa muistaakseni luokkaa tuplan maaöljyn markkinahintaan nähden. Meksikonlahden tapahtumat tulevat nostamaan pysyvästi merenalaisten kenttien hyödyntämiskustannuksia ja monet vaikeat paikat taitavat jo nyt olla kalliimpia kuin biomassatuotanto. Kannattaakin kysyä sitä, kumpaan on syytä panostaa: Maaöljyn pumppaamisen vain bioöljyprosessien kehittämiseen. Minun kantani on, että BP tuhlaa rahaa menneisyyteen ja Neste tulevaisuuteen. Mitähän kaikkea bioöljyprosessien kehittämisessä olisi saatu aikaiseksi sillä rahalla, joka nyt kuluu Meksikonlahdella?

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Minun kantani on, että BP tuhlaa rahaa menneisyyteen ja Neste tulevaisuuteen. Mitähän kaikkea bioöljyprosessien kehittämisessä olisi saatu aikaiseksi sillä rahalla, joka nyt kuluu Meksikonlahdella?


Nesteen palmuöljybisnes on kyllä pahempi ympäristökatastrofi kuin perinteiseltä kentältä tuleva fossiilinen öljy. Sademetsän tuhoutumisessa vapautuu rajusti enemmän hiiltä kuin vastaavan öljymäärän pumppaamisessa, puhumattakaan ekologisista menetyksistä. Tilanne on käytännössä se, että vaikka Nesteen palmut olisivat hyvin hoidetussa metsässä, niin bisnes lisää öljypalmun kysyntää ja ja kiihdyttää sademetsän hakkaamista jossain muualla. Tietty biopolttoaineprosessi sinänsä voi olla fiksu keksintö, jos raaka-aineeksi saadaan jotain järkevämpää kuin palmuja toiselta puolelta maapalloa.

BP:n Deepwater Horizonin räjähdys ei oikein asetu vertailuun tässä yhteydessä. Meksikonlahdella on pitkästi toista tuhatta porauslauttaa (jossain oli luku 4000?), joista suuri osa on ilmeisesti saanut toimintaluvat täysin leväperäisten arvioiden jälkeen ja joista puuttuu esim. Brasiliassa ja Norjassa vaadittuja turvalaitteita. Nämä olisivat ilmeisesti auttaneet öljyputken sulkemisessa tässä tapauksessa. Kysymys ei siis ole siitä, etteikö ympäristökatastrofia olisi osattu estää, vaan sääntöjen väistelystä ja turvallisuuden laiminlyömisestä ahneuden takia. Parempi vertailukysymys olisi, että miten paljon parempi BP:n tulos olisi, jos se olisi hankkinut esim. Norjassa vaadittavat turvalaitteet myös amerikkalaisille porauslautoille, vaikka niitä ei säädösten mukaan vaadittaisikaan.

Jos tarkoitat sitä, että öljylähteiden poraamisen syvänmeren alueilla ei pitäisi ylipäätään olla tarpeellista, jos palmuöljysysteemit olisivat lyönnissä, niin juu, myönnetään. Fossiilista öljyä vaan käytetään tällä hetkellä sellaisia määriä, että tuommoinen vertailu on lähinnä teoreettista lajia.

Jossain oli muuten juttua siitä, että ko. porauslautan sammutuksessa tehtiin kardinaalimoka, eli sammutusveden kuorman annettiin upottaa lautta, mikä johti lautalle nousevan öljyputken vääntyilemiseen ja katkeamiseen. Alan ensimmäinen pääsääntö kuulemma on, että lautta pyritään pitämään pinnalla. Tässäkin tapauksessa pienempi paha olisi ollut antaa lautan ja öljyn palaa. Tällöin öljyä ei olisi vapautunut syvällä pinnan alla ja suuri osa tavarasta olisi palanut siihen saakka, kunnes keksitään tapa tukkia lähde.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Ihan vain välihuomiona: Vetyauto ei ole vetyauto vaan sähköauto, sillä vety on vain keino varastoida sähköä. Tosin sillä tavoin huono keino, että varastoidun sähkön saaminen takaisin sähköksi on huomattavan hankalaa verrattuna erilaisiin akkutekniikoihin. Eli vety ei ole luonnonvara, jota voidaan jostain kaivaa tai muuten ottaa, vaan se on erotettava eli valmistettava sähköllä.


Liioittelet ehkä aavistuksen verran. BMW:llä on pitkä kokemus polttomoottoriautoista, jotka käyttävät polttoaineenaan vetyä. Ongelmana on lähinnä infrastruktuurin puute ja varastoinnin hankaluus. Toinen vaihtoehto on käyttää polttokennoja, jotka tosiaan muuntavat vedyn sähköksi. Polttokennon hyvä puoli on erittäin korkea hyötysuhde, ja sekin päivä voi vielä tulla, jolloin niitä käytetään paljon nykyistä laajemmin, varsinkin jos vedyn varastointiin keksitään nykyistä parempia keinoja. Kuten kai sinäkin, pidän kuitenkin akkuteknologiaa huomattavasti lupaavampana keinona pitää liikenteen pyörät pyörimässä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nesteen palmuöljybisnes on kyllä pahempi ympäristökatastrofi kuin perinteiseltä kentältä tuleva fossiilinen öljy.


En lähde arvioimaan, kumpi on pahempi, mutta palmuöljyssäkin on ongelmansa. Nesteelle itselleenkin palmun käyttö on kuitenkin välivaihe, jolla tähdätään seuraavaksi puukuituun ja sitten mikorbeihin. Nesteelläkään ei ole varaa kehittää tekniikkaa ilman tuloja, joita nyt on saatavissa öljykasivien ja ensi vaiheessa öljypalmun avulla. Minusta ei näytä siltä, että Nesteellä ei tiedettäisi öljypalmun ongelmia, myös sitä, ettei se ole riittävä raaka-aine globaalilta kannalta. Riittävää on vasta mikrobien käyttö.




> Parempi vertailukysymys olisi, että miten paljon parempi BP:n tulos olisi, jos se olisi hankkinut esim. Norjassa vaadittavat turvalaitteet myös amerikkalaisille porauslautoille, vaikka niitä ei säädösten mukaan vaadittaisikaan.


Luultavasti BP:n tulos olisi olennaisesti huonompi, jos se olisi käyttänyt rahaa turvalaitteisiin ennen tätä katastrofia. Nyt luultavasti käy niin, että vahingon kulut ovat suuremmat kuin säästetyt turvainvestoinnit. Lisäksi on ollut leväperäisyyttä jopa siinä, minkä verran on varauduttu ongelmiin. Kuulin jostain, että hälyyttävä paineen nousu oli havaittu muutamia tunteja ennen vahinkoa, mutta siihen ei välitetty reagoida. Lisäksi turvalaitehydrauliikka ei ollut toimintakuntoinen.

Tarkoitan siis kaikkiaan sitä, että jos merellä poraaminen tehdään turvalliseksi, se ei luultavasti ole enää kannattavaa vaihtoehtoisiin polttonestetuotantokeinoihin nähden ainakaan lähitulevaisuudessa. Nythän käytännössä toimitaan niin, että tingitään kustannuksissa ja annetaan sellaisten vahinkojen tapahtua, joita ei edes rahalla korjata. Ne ovat mukavia vahinkoja sikäli, ettei niistä tarvitse maksaa edes vakuutusyhtiöiden, koska ei ole olemassa keinoja luonnon ennallistamiseksi. Sen sijaan tämän ennallistamistarpeen estäminen maksaa tolkuttomasti, joten ilman muuta on kannattavaa jättää käyttämättä siihen rahaa.

Sama logiikkahan on ydinvoimassa. Jos ydinvoimala poksahtaa ja hävittää jonkin seudun kuten atomipommi, eihän sitä hävitystä mitenkään millään rahalla korvata. Tosin rahalla korvattavatkin vahinkoskenaariot ovat käyneet niin suuriksi, etteivät vakuutusyhtiöt enää myönnä vakuutuksia ydinvoimariskien varalle.




> Liioittelet ehkä aavistuksen verran. BMW:llä on pitkä kokemus polttomoottoriautoista, jotka käyttävät polttoaineenaan vetyä. Ongelmana on lähinnä infrastruktuurin puute ja varastoinnin hankaluus.


Onhan vetykokeiluja ollut joukkoliikenteenkin puolella. Mutta ei ongelma ole ajoneuvon tankista pyöriin -hyötysuhteessa vaan siinä, että jo vedyn valmistuksen hyötysuhde syö kannattavuutta. Ja päälle tulevat vedyn turvallisuusriskit sekä käsittelyn hankaluus. Polttoneste on sentään varsin helppoa tavaraa verrattuna kaasuihin.

Oma arvioni on akkujen puolella, mutta onhan sielläkin ongelmansa. Niitä tehdään hankalista raaka-aineista, joiden maailmanmarkkinat tulevat muuttumaan olennaisesti, kun akkuja ryhdytään valmistamaan siinä määrässä, jota ajoneuvoihin tarvitaan.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Luultavasti BP:n tulos olisi olennaisesti huonompi, jos se olisi käyttänyt rahaa turvalaitteisiin ennen tätä katastrofia. Nyt luultavasti käy niin, että vahingon kulut ovat suuremmat kuin säästetyt turvainvestoinnit. Lisäksi on ollut leväperäisyyttä jopa siinä, minkä verran on varauduttu ongelmiin. Kuulin jostain, että hälyyttävä paineen nousu oli havaittu muutamia tunteja ennen vahinkoa, mutta siihen ei välitetty reagoida. Lisäksi turvalaitehydrauliikka ei ollut toimintakuntoinen.
> 
> Tarkoitan siis kaikkiaan sitä, että jos merellä poraaminen tehdään turvalliseksi, se ei luultavasti ole enää kannattavaa vaihtoehtoisiin polttonestetuotantokeinoihin nähden ainakaan lähitulevaisuudessa.


Jossain luki, että semmoisen mm. Norjassa vaadittavan kauko-ohjattavan sulkuventtiiliviritelmän hinta on noin puoli miljoonaa taalaa. Suhteessa BP:n liikevoittoihin ei olisi mitenkään mahdotonta laittaa kaikkiin öljylähteisiin ko. varustusta. Totta varmaan on, että öljyntuotanto Meksikon lahdella on niin laajaa, että jos kaikki kuviteltavissa olevat riskit eliminoitaisiin, niin hinta olisi ääretön.

Huhun mukaan onnettomuuslautalle oli tullut alalla erittäin arvostetun firman työntekijät tekemään alihankintana öljylähteen sementoinin varmistamisen ja havainneet paineen olevan liian suuri tuossa tilanteessa. Vastaava BP:n työnjohtaja oli kieltäytynyt sulkemasta öljylähdettä, jolloin alihankkija halusi evakuoida työntekijänsä lautalta. BP kieltäytyi lennättämästä alihankkijan ihmisiä pois helikopterilla, mikä on ilmeisesti tulkittu voimaperäiseksi kehotukseksi tehdä aloitettu homma loppuun. Urakoitsija oli tämän jälkeen tilannut oman firmansa helikopterin ja evakuoinut omat työntekijänsä. Lautta räjähti joitakin tunteja myöhemmin. Tarinan todeperäisyyttä ei siis ole varmistettu ja jossain nettifoorumissa epäiltiin voimakkaasti, että tuollaista tapausta ei olisi pystytty pitämään salassa näin kauaa, jos se olisi totta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Liioittelet ehkä aavistuksen verran. BMW:llä on pitkä kokemus polttomoottoriautoista, jotka käyttävät polttoaineenaan vetyä. Ongelmana on lähinnä infrastruktuurin puute ja varastoinnin hankaluus. Toinen vaihtoehto on käyttää polttokennoja, jotka tosiaan muuntavat vedyn sähköksi. Polttokennon hyvä puoli on erittäin korkea hyötysuhde, ja sekin päivä voi vielä tulla, jolloin niitä käytetään paljon nykyistä laajemmin, varsinkin jos vedyn varastointiin keksitään nykyistä parempia keinoja. Kuten kai sinäkin, pidän kuitenkin akkuteknologiaa huomattavasti lupaavampana keinona pitää liikenteen pyörät pyörimässä.


Ja se seikka että vety haihtuu tankista aiheutaa sen että ne soveltuvat pääasiassa vain sellaiseen likenteeseen jossa auto on lähestulkoon aina liikenteessä , eli taksit, pakettiautot , bussit jne. Yksityiskäyttöisiksi henkilöautoiksi ne soveltuvat huonosti. Lentokoneisiin? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Luin eilen, että kahden vuoden jälkeen lentoliikenteen liikevaihto jää tänä vuonna 42 miljardia dollaria pienemmäksi kuin vuonna 2008, ja rupesin miettimään, että onko lentoliikenteellä ollenkaan tulevaisuutta nykyisessä muodossaan? Lentoliikennehän on hieman elpymässä, muttei suinkaan kaikilla markkinoilla. Vain kehittyvillä.
> 
> Olisiko lentoliikenteessä tehtävä rajuja muutoksia, jotta voidaan estää lentoyhtiöiden konkurssit? Uudenlainen junaliikenne Euroopassa ja ilmeisesti Kiinassakin kilpailee maiden, ja jopa jo maanosien sisäisistä kuljetuksista. Uusien ratojen myötä tavaraliikenteellekin aukeaa vanhoille raiteille syntyvästä lisäkapasiteetista nopeampia ja tehokkaampia reittejä. Lentoyhtiöiden on hankala vastata tällaiseen, ja etenkin öljyn hinnan jatkaessa nousuaan. Myöskään ainakaan EU:ssa ei todellakaan ole luvassa helpotusta lentoliikenteelle lähiaikoina. Nyt tilanne näyttäisi olevan se, että lentoliikenteet joutuu karsimaan kaikista kuluista, ja mm. SAS:n tanskalainen matkustamohenkilökunta on juuri joutunut hyväksymään 8 % palkanalennuksen. Säästöä tällä kertyy tuonkaltaisessa bisneksessä todella vaatimaton määrä, vain 200 miljoonaa euroa! Suunta ei siis näytä hyvältä, kun melkein päivittäin voi lukea lakkoilusta alalla ja muista vastaavanlaisista tapauksista. Myös turvallisuus kärsii pahasti tällaisesta ja luottamus sitäkin enemmän.
> 
> Sehän on selvä, että kaukomatkailu pitää alan pystyssä, vaikka ymmärtääkseni sielläkin menee tällä hetkellä vähän niin ja näin. Mutta näyttää jotenkin siltä, että läheskään kaikki lentoyhtiöt ei oikein seuraa perässä muutoksissa ja keskity kaukokohteisiin? Voi nimittäin olla, että tänään itsestään selvä työmatkalentely ei olekaan itsestään selvä viiden vuoden päästä. Tämän lisäksi tietenkin syrjäisimmät kolkat, EU:ssa mm. Lappi, Balkan, Irlanti, Malta ja muut saaret tulevat pysymään tulevaisuudessakin lentoliikenteellä saavutettavina kohteina. Vaan onko tässäkin tapahtumassa jotain muutosta? Nyt lentokonevalmistajat panostavat polttoainepihien mallien suunnitteluun ja Virgin Atlanticilla mm. on tavoitteena maakaasu ja biopolttoaineet. Seuraako muut perässä vai onko alalla odotettavissa lisää konkursseja?


Kuten joku kuukausi sitten arvelin, mitään merkkejä lentoliikenteen kasvutrendin loppumisesta ei näy. Päin vastoin, IATA tiedottaa:

"After a dip in April due to the volcanic ash crisis centered in Europe, international passenger demand has returned to its upward growth trend. Passenger volumes are now 1-2% above the pre-recession peak in the first quarter of 2008."

"International freight demand grew 26.5% in June 2010, down from the 34.0% recorded in May 2010. May was exceptionally high as some interrupted traffic from Aprils ash crisis shifted to May. Volumes remain 6% above the pre-recession peak in early 2008."

Farnborough'n lentokonemessuilla myytiin lentokoneita ja tykötarpeita heinäkuussa 47 mrd USD:n arvosta. Mm. Emirates-yhtiö on päättänyt tilata 32 A380-konetta lisää (listahinta 10 mrd USD) entisten 58:n rinnalle, ja Dubain uuden lentokentän laajennus jatkuu taas. Sen kapasiteetti on viisinkertainen nykyiseen nähden. Vaikka kapitalismin historiassa aniharva on rikastunut lentoliikenteellä, tiedot sen kuolemasta ovat vahvasti liioiteltuja.

Richard Branson on muuten sitä mieltä, että polttoaineen hinnan nousu johtuu etupäässä keinottelusta, tarkemmin sanoen siitä, että futuureja ostavat nekin, joilla ei ole niille todellista käyttöä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Farnborough'n lentokonemessuilla myytiin lentokoneita ja tykötarpeita heinäkuussa 47 mrd USD:n arvosta. Mm. Emirates-yhtiö on päättänyt tilata 32 A380-konetta lisää (listahinta 10 mrd USD) entisten 58:n rinnalle, ja Dubain uuden lentokentän laajennus jatkuu taas. Sen kapasiteetti on viisinkertainen nykyiseen nähden. Vaikka kapitalismin historiassa aniharva on rikastunut lentoliikenteellä, tiedot sen kuolemasta ovat vahvasti liioiteltuja.


Se, että upporikkaat öljyvaltiot ostavat lentokoneita, ei minua kovin vakuuta alan valoisasta tulevaisuudesta. Ketkä niillä koneilla lentävät ja mihin? Ja millä tavoin öljymaiden lentoyhtiöiden menestyminen heijastaa lentoliikenteen taloutta niissä muissa maissa, joissa maksetaan polttoaineesta?

Lisäksi on syytä pohtia öljymaiden ja muun maailman kompleksista suhdetta. Öljyn hinnan kupla ei ole futuureissa vaan siinä, että öljyn maailmanmarkkinahinnalla ei ole mitään tekemistä markkinatalouden säätelymekanismin ja kestävän talouden kanssa. Hinta ei kuvasta mitenkään tuotantokustannuksia vaan ainoastaan OPECin päätöksiä. Mutta toisaalta, öljymailla on ongelmana se, mitä ne heille kasautuvalla rahalla tekevät. Jos eivät tee mitään, raha käy arvottomaksi. Mutta tavallaanhan se onkin arvotonta, sillä ainoa käyttö rahalle on sijoittaa se takaisin sinne, mistä se on ulosmitattu.

Käytännössä siis öljymaat ovat tilanteessa, jossa ne ovat riippuvaisia siitä kaikesta (lähtien ruoasta), mitä tehdään muualla, mutta niillä on valta päättää itse siitä, miten suuren osan maailman hyvinvoinnista he ottavat itselleen. Ainoa rajoitus on se, että ei saa lypsää liikaa, koska silloin se hyvinvointikone lakkaa tuottamasta.

Jos lentoliikenne normaaleissa olosuhteissa kasvaa pari prosenttia, se ei ole vielä kasvua. Kasvua on sellainen kasvu, joka ylittää talouden yleisen kasvun, jonka perusteena on väestömäärän kasvu sekä kaiken muun tuottavuuden kasvu. Yleinen vertailukohde on BKT, joka valitettavasti vaan sisältää myös kansantalouksien tehottomuuden kasvun. Mutta ehkä osa lentoliikenteestäkin on sitä. Eli turhaa ja todellisuudessa hyvinvointia rasittavaa ja hyödyllistä tuotantoa kuluttavaa toimintaa.

Antero

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Lisäksi on syytä pohtia öljymaiden ja muun maailman kompleksista suhdetta. Öljyn hinnan kupla ei ole futuureissa vaan siinä, että öljyn maailmanmarkkinahinnalla ei ole mitään tekemistä markkinatalouden säätelymekanismin ja kestävän talouden kanssa. Hinta ei kuvasta mitenkään tuotantokustannuksia vaan ainoastaan OPECin päätöksiä.
> 
> Käytännössä siis öljymaat ovat tilanteessa, jossa ne ovat riippuvaisia siitä kaikesta (lähtien ruoasta), mitä tehdään muualla, mutta niillä on valta päättää itse siitä, miten suuren osan maailman hyvinvoinnista he ottavat itselleen. Ainoa rajoitus on se, että ei saa lypsää liikaa, koska silloin se hyvinvointikone lakkaa tuottamasta.


No, kaikki öljymaat eivät kuulu OPEC:iin. Suurimmat kylläkin, mutta tuotantokiintiöistä lipsuminen on paremminkin sääntö kuin poikkeus. Öljymaat tuottaisivat mielellään enemmänkin öljyä näillä hinnoilla, mutta Kiinan ja kaukoidän nopean kasvun vuoksi varakapasiteettia ei juuri ole. Toisaalta, jos öljyn hinta nousee liikaa, tämä nopeuttaa inflaatiota koko maailmassa mutta erityisesti tuottajamaissa ja hidastaa kasvua. Niinpä OPEC:in liikkumavara on melko vähäinen. Siksi hinta ei oikeastaan 'kuvasta OPEC:in päätöksiä' vaan paremminkin kysynnän ja tarjonnan suhdetta.

Johdannaisten merkitys hinnanmuodostuksessa on erittäin kiistanalainen kysymys. On tahoja, jotka väittävät, ettei johdannaiskaupalla ole suurta merkitystä (mm. OECD). Branson, joka kuitenkin omistaa lentoyhtiön, on eri mieltä (ks. viimeisin Economist-lehti, mielipide). Tosiasia kuitenkin on, että erilaisiin kaivannaisiin on virrannut valtavasti rahaa viime aikoina, ja ne ovat luonteeltaan hyödykkeitä, joita on rajallinen määrä. Varovainen arvaukseni on, että tällä 'uudella' kysynnällä on ollut merkittävä vaikutus hintaan. Kaivannaiset ovat sijoituskohteista typerin, koska niiden tuotto-odotus perustuu yksinomaan arvonnousuun, jota on useimmissa tapauksissa vaikea ennustaa.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Airbus julkaisi muutama viikko sitten päivitetyn ennusteensa lentoliikenteen tulevaisuudennäkymistä. Vuodesta 2009 vuoteen 2029 henkilölentokilometrit tulevat puolitoistakertaistumaan 4700 miljardista 12030 miljardiin. Käytössä olevien matkustajaliikenteeseen käytettävien lentokoneiden määrä tulee kaksinkertaistumaan noin 14000:sta noin 29000:een, ja rahtikoneiden määrä kaksinkertaistuu niin ikään noin 3000 lentokoneeseen. Tämä merkitsee noin 25000 uuden lentokoneen tarvetta, mikä edellyttää noin 32000 mrd USD:n investointeja.

Kasvu painottuu Aasiaan, mutta Euroopassakin lentoliikenne tulee kasvamaan neljän prosentin vuosivauhtia seuraavan 20 vuoden ajan.

Koko diasarja on löydettävissä sivustolta:
http://www.airbus.com/en/myairbus/my...back-on-track/

----------


## moxu

Lentoliikenne on yksi vakavimmista yksittäisistä maailman ilmaston pilaajista. On äärimmäisen ikävää, että sitä mainostetaan edullisuudella (esim.Ryanair), sillä todellisuudessahan kustannuksia tulee ja jostain muusta yrittäjä sitten repii ne rahat, jotka dumppupaikkoja ostaneilta matkustajilta jäävät saamatta. Lentomatkustamisesta luopumalla yksittäinen ihminen ei paljoa tee, mutta ajattelemalla aina ennen lentoon lähtöään: "Voisiko tämän tehdä jollain kestävän kehityksen mukaisellakin kulkuneuvolla?" uhraa jo ajatuksen paremman maailman puolesta. 
Ja vaikkei yksilön luopuminen ilmailuelämästä olisikaan täydellinen Flying Never Again-lupaus, on aina syytä muistaa, että lentokone on ainoa kulkuneuvo maailmassa, johon ei koskaan ole pakko nousta. Paikkaa, johon pääseminen vaatii lentämistä, ei yksinkertaisesti ole.

Kukaan täysjärkinen ei missään tilanteessa voi pitää lentomatkustamista muuna, kuin välttämättömänä pahana, ellei ole ensimmäistä kertaa matkassa ja siten halua kokea sitä, miltä lentäminen tuntuu. Itse olen tyystin lopettanut ko.matkustusmuodon käyttämisen, edellinen lentoni on viime vuosituhannen puolelta. Ei ole ollut tarvetta mennä mihinkään flygarilla -tosin ennen toverimme Mike O'Learyn rynnistystä pohjoisille markkinoille, olisi joku pahansuopaisempi voinut väittää antilentointoiluni johtuvan myös taloudellisista seikoista...
Ymmärrän oikein hyvin ns.tarvematkustamisen ja pitkillä reiteillä se harvemmin millään muulla tavoin onnistuu. Onhan lentokone silloin, kun se on tarpeeksi täysi ja tekee tarpeeksi pitkän kertaheiton, kuitenkin lopulta saman matkan pintaliikkumisesta aiheutuvaa kulutusta ekologisempi vaihtoehto. Mutta henkilökohtaisiin huveihin koplautumisesta pitää ihmisen kyllä olla valmis maksamaankin. Esimerkiksi globaalia lentoveroa tai polttoainelisämaksua -tai sekä että.
Ja alle 2000:n kilometrin matkoilta olisi absoluuttisesti poistettava verovähennysoikeus. Keskisessä Euroopassahan lentoliikennettä on jo aika mukavasti suitsinutkin junaliikenneverkon kehitys. 

Mielenkiintoinen oli myös joulun aikoihin HS:ssa ilmestynyt Juhana Rossin (kenenkäs muunkaan!) kirjoittama artikkeli Airbusin ja Boeingin kisasta keskipitkien matkojen peruskonetyyppien kohdalla. Uudet koneet ovat aiempia taloudellisempia ja kaiketi vähemmän ympäristöä rasittaviakin, mutta investointeina ne ovat kalliita. Toisaalta vanhemmalla kalustolla operoiminen voi käytännössä tulla kalliimmaksi. Tässä on asia, jonka seuraaminen on varsin mielenkiintoista. Johtaako se fuusioihin ja/tai konkursseihin, saamme nähdä. Itse ainakin toivon sitä vilpittömästi, sillä ilmailubisneksessä on toimittava joko globaalitasolla tai ei ollenkaan.
Tällä perusteella Suomen valtio-omistajankin typeryyttä voi vain noitua, kun se ei mennyt omistamallaan Finnair-osuudella mukaan British Airwaysin ja Iberian liittoon. Tosin viimeksi kuluneen vuoden aikana tapahtuneet asiat (pari lakkoa, ongelmat matkatavarakäsittelyssä yms.) eivät välttämättä ole omiaan kohentamaan suomalaisten osakkeita markkinoilla, joilla kumppanuuksista tai fuusioista sovitaan...

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Kaikki on kovin suhteellista. Jos nurmijärveläinen ajaa autollaan Helsinkiin ja takaisin joka päivä, hän ajaa noin sata kilometriä ja kuluttaa ruuhkassa istuessaan noin kymmenen litraa polttoainetta. Kolmessa viikossa polttoainetta kuluu jo yli 200 litraa. 

Jos minä lennän kolmisentuhatta kilometriä Pariisiin ja kulutan kolme litraa sadalla, polttoainetta palaa suuntaansa 90 litraa ja edestakaisin 180 litraa. Voisin siis lentää joka kolmas viikonloppu Pariisiin ja takaisin ja olla edelleen ekologisempi eläjä kuin tämä nurmijärveläinen, jota harva pitää kovin moraalittomana olentona.

Suomi on saari, ja sen kanssa täytyy tulla jotenkin toimeen. Muihin kulttuureihin tutustuminen ei ole minusta alkuunkaan huono juttu, vaikka sitten joutuisikin turvautumaan lentokoneeseen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos minä lennän kolmisentuhatta kilometriä Pariisiin ja kulutan kolme litraa sadalla, polttoainetta palaa suuntaansa 90 litraa ja edestakaisin 180 litraa.


Yksistään sillä, kuinka paljon polttoainetta tuohon kuluu, ei ole väliä, vaan pakokaasu on merkittävämpi tekijä. Myös sillä, mihin se pakokaasu tuprutetaan, on kai jotain väliä. Taivaissa kun ei paljon puita kasva.

Erään lähteen(*) mukaan Helsinki-Pariisi-Helsinki -lennolla taivaisiin tupruaa yhtä matkustajaa kohden hiilidioksidia 980 kg. Vuoden henkilöautoilusta (12 000 km keskikokoisella ajoneuvomallilla) ilmoille leijailee 2000 kg CO kakkosta (ei tarkempaa erittelyä matkustajamäärästä).

*Lähde: Atmosfair.de:n "The Emissions Calculator"

Surullista, jos asia on lähellekään näin.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Yksistään sillä, kuinka paljon polttoainetta tuohon kuluu, ei ole väliä, vaan pakokaasu on merkittävämpi tekijä. Myös sillä, mihin se pakokaasu tuprutetaan, on kai jotain väliä. Taivaissa kun ei paljon puita kasva.
> 
> Erään lähteen(*) mukaan Helsinki-Pariisi-Helsinki -lennolla taivaisiin tupruaa yhtä matkustajaa kohden hiilidioksidia 980 kg. Vuoden henkilöautoilusta (12 000 km keskikokoisella ajoneuvomallilla) ilmoille leijailee 2000 kg CO kakkosta (ei tarkempaa erittelyä matkustajamäärästä).
> 
> *Lähde: Atmosfair.de:n "The Emissions Calculator"
> 
> Surullista, jos asia on lähellekään näin.


No, nämä myyvät tuotetta, jonka ideana on nollata päästöt. En pitäisi sitä täysin luotettavana lähteenä.

IPCC:n mukaan lentoliikenteen CO2-vaikutus on 2-4-kertainen verrattuna vastaavaan CO2-päästöön, jonka henkilöauto päästää. Toisin sanoen, sillä CO2-vaikutuksella, jonka keskimääräinen nurmijärveläinen aiheuttaa pelkällä työmatka-autoilullaan, voisi lentää kuusi kertaa vuodessa Helsingistä Pariisiin suuremmitta huolitta. Jos nurmijärveläisen lapsilla on harrastuksia ja joskus käydään kaupassakin, lemmikkieläimistä puhumattakaan, nämä tulevat sitten siihen päälle. Kaupungissa asuvan tarvitsee harvemmin kantaa kovin suurta syyllisyyttä epäekologisesta elämäntavastaan, riippumatta siitä, sisältyykö siihen ulkomaanmatkailua vai ei. Jos oikein omatunto soimaa, voi päästönsä nollata siteeraamaasi vastaavilla verkkosaiteilla. Pariisinmatkan C02-hinta taisi olla kymppi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> No, nämä myyvät tuotetta, jonka ideana on nollata päästöt. En pitäisi sitä täysin luotettavana lähteenä.
> 
> IPCC:n mukaan[...]


En tiedä, voiko IPCC:täkään pitää luotettavana. Ainakaan ilmastoskeptikot eivät enää pidä.

Toisen lähteen, Kansainvälisen siviili-ilmailujärjestön laskuri, ilmoittaa samalle reitille hiilidioksidipäästöiksi matkustajaa kohden 329.35 kg.

Näillä ei kai pitäisi olla kauheasti haluja vaikuttaa siviili-ilmailuun negatiivisesti.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> En tiedä, voiko IPCC:täkään pitää luotettavana. Ainakaan ilmastoskeptikot eivät enää pidä.
> 
> Toisen lähteen, Kansainvälisen siviili-ilmailujärjestön laskuri, ilmoittaa samalle reitille hiilidioksidipäästöiksi matkustajaa kohden 329.35 kg.
> 
> Näillä ei kai pitäisi olla kauheasti haluja vaikuttaa siviili-ilmailuun negatiivisesti.


Keskimääräinen suomalainen tuottaa 12 tonnia hiilidioksidipäästöjä vuodessa. Yksi Pariisinmatka on tästä kolme prosenttia. Tätä voi tietysti pitää paljona tai vähänä, riippuu näkökulmasta. Lentomatkailuboikottia tehokkaampi tapa vähentää CO2-päästöjä on kuitenkin muuttaa kaupunkiin. Tehokkain tapa on tietysti luopua lapsista ja lemmikeistä. Tämän rinnalla lentoboikotti on silkkaa näpertelyä.

----------


## hmikko

Humppilan ekolentokentästä ( http://www.hea.fi/ ) oli eilen tiistaina juttu Ajankohtaisessa kakkosessa ( http://areena.yle.fi/video/1306869807948 ). Asiaa on sivuttu foorumilla ennenkin, mutta en nyt millään löydä asianomaista ketjua.

Ummikon silmään hanke vaikuttaa aika oudolta ja ekologisuus tyylipuhtaalta sanahelinältä. Turussa ja Tampereella on jo kentät, jotka eivät ruuhkaisuudesta kärsi. Turussa rautatiekin menee alle kilometrin päästä kentästä ja tilaa rautatieterminaalin rakentamiseen olisi kyllä, vaan eipä ole vissiin vielä ilmennyt tarvetta. Tampereen kannalta oleellisempi olisi varmaan Lentoradan rakentaminen Helsinki-Vantaalle.

----------


## Fransiscus

Tämä on melko kaukaista tulevaisuutta, mutta antaa ajattelemisen aihetta, koska lentoliikenne kaikista visioista huolimatta ei kun lisääntyy, ja halpisyhtiöt alkavat kilpailla meilläkin VR:n kanssa jo Oulun etäisyyksillä. Uskon että vastaus lentoliikenteen ympäristöhaittojen rajoittamiseen ei löydy niinkään ilmakehän yläpuolella lentävistä koneista kuin sähkömoottorikoneista, joiden energia voidaan tuottaa aavikoiden polttavaa aurinkoa hyödyntävissä voimaloissa.

http://inhabitat.com/eads-rethinks-t...rcraft-design/

----------


## hmikko

Airbus arvioi, että maailman lentoliikenne kaksinkertaistuu 15 vuodessa ja että se kasvaa Pohjoismaissa nopeammin kuin muualla Euroopassa. Heitin veikkauksen mukaan pohjoismaisilla yhtiöillä on vuonna 2030 yhteensä 500 konetta, kun nyt on 300.

http://www.hs.fi/ulkomaat/Airbus+Poh...a1305549806625

----------

